# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  دانلود : لیست استان ها به همراه شهرستان ها

## Blackk_lightt

سلام
من چند وقت پیش خیلی دنبال لیست استان ها با شهرستاناش میگشتم
بالاخره پیدا کردم
این فایلشه هر کس لازم داره بسم الله

----------


## saeedr22

سلام 
هيچ سايتي و هيچ لينكي ليست استان ها و شهرستان ها رو نداشت و مجبور شدم خودم اين ليست رو تو پايگاه داده اكسس درست كنم . در ضمن جدول شهرستان ارتباط دارد با جدول استان
اين ليست رو در اختيار برنامه نويسان محترم قرار ميدم

----------


## fakhravari

سلام
لیست جدید شهر ها در 91 .
به صورت دراپ asp  دوستان ندارند :قلب:

----------


## ehsannasri

> سلام 
> هيچ سايتي و هيچ لينكي ليست استان ها و شهرستان ها رو نداشت و مجبور شدم خودم اين ليست رو تو پايگاه داده اكسس درست كنم . در ضمن جدول شهرستان ارتباط دارد با جدول استان
> اين ليست رو در اختيار برنامه نويسان محترم قرار ميدم



سلام
اول تشکر
دوم اینکه تو که زحمتو کشیدی چرا تو اکسس آخه؟
 :لبخند:

----------


## mohsen.nsb44

کسی این لیست رو در dropDownList در asp.net نداره؟

----------


## majidbakhtazad

استان البرز تو لیست نیست.

----------


## flashswf

سلام به همه دوستان
من زحمت دوستمون که فایل اکسس گذاشته بود رو تکمیل کردم
سه مدل خروجی گرفتم
اول فایل XML که می تونید دانلود کنید
حالت بعد به شکل دو تا Select HTML 
حالت سوم  که DropDownList ASP.NET هست رو در پست بعدی می تونید ببینید

 <select id="Province" class="DdlProvince">
    <option value="1">آذربایجان شرقی</option>
    <option value="2">آذربایجان غربی</option>
    <option value="3">اردبیل</option>
    <option value="4">اصفهان</option>
    <option value="5">ایلام</option>
    <option value="6">بوشهر</option>
    <option value="7">تهران</option>
    <option value="8">چهارمحال و بختیاری</option>
    <option value="9">خراسان جنوبی</option>
    <option value="10">خراسان رضوی</option>
    <option value="11">خراسان شمالی</option>
    <option value="12">خوزستان</option>
    <option value="13">زنجان</option>
    <option value="14">سمنان</option>
    <option value="15">سیستان و بلوچستان</option>
    <option value="16">شيراز</option>
    <option value="17">قزوین</option>
    <option value="18">قم</option>
    <option value="19">کردستان</option>
    <option value="20">کرمان</option>
    <option value="21">کرمانشاه</option>
    <option value="22">کهگیلویه و بویراحمد</option>
    <option value="23">گلستان</option>
    <option value="24">گیلان</option>
    <option value="25">لرستان</option>
    <option value="26">مازندران</option>
    <option value="27">مرکزی</option>
    <option value="28">هرمزگان</option>
    <option value="29">همدان</option>
    <option value="30">یزد</option>

</select>



   <select id="CityList" class="DdlCity">
    <option value="1">آذرشهر</option>
    <option value="1">اسکو</option>
    <option value="1">اهر</option>
    <option value="1">بستان‌آباد</option>
    <option value="1">بناب</option>
    <option value="1">تبریز </option>
    <option value="1">جلفا</option>
    <option value="1">چاراویماق</option>
    <option value="1">سراب</option>
    <option value="1">شبستر</option>
    <option value="1">عجب‌شیر</option>
    <option value="1">کلیبر</option>
    <option value="1">مراغه</option>
    <option value="1">مرند</option>
    <option value="1">ملکان</option>
    <option value="1">میانه</option>
    <option value="1">ورزقان</option>
    <option value="1">هریس</option>
    <option value="1">هشترود</option>
    <option value="2">ارومیه</option>
    <option value="2">اشنویه</option>
    <option value="2">بوکان</option>
    <option value="2">پیرانشهر</option>
    <option value="2">تکاب</option>
    <option value="2">چالدران</option>
    <option value="2">خوی</option>
    <option value="2">سردشت</option>
    <option value="2">سلماس</option>
    <option value="2">شاهین‌دژ</option>
    <option value="2">ماکو</option>
    <option value="2">مهاباد</option>
    <option value="2">میاندوآب</option>
    <option value="2">نقده</option>
    <option value="3">اردبیل</option>
    <option value="3">بیله‌سوار</option>
    <option value="3">پارس‌آباد</option>
    <option value="3">خلخال</option>
    <option value="3">کوثر </option>
    <option value="3">گِرمی</option>
    <option value="3">مِشگین‌شهر</option>
    <option value="3">نَمین</option>
    <option value="3">نیر</option>
    <option value="4">آران و بیدگل</option>
    <option value="4">اردستان</option>
    <option value="4">اصفهان </option>
    <option value="4">برخوار و میمه</option>
    <option value="4">تیران و کرون</option>
    <option value="4">چادگان</option>
    <option value="4">خمینی‌شهر</option>
    <option value="4">خوانسار</option>
    <option value="4">سمیرم</option>
    <option value="4">شهرضا</option>
    <option value="4">سمیرم سفلی</option>
    <option value="4">فریدن</option>
    <option value="4">فریدون‌شهر</option>
    <option value="4">فلاورجان</option>
    <option value="4">کاشان</option>
    <option value="4">گلپایگان</option>
    <option value="4">لنجان</option>
    <option value="4">مبارکه</option>
    <option value="4">نائین</option>
    <option value="4">نجف‌آباد </option>
    <option value="4">نطنز</option>
    <option value="5">آبدانان</option>
    <option value="5">ایلام</option>
    <option value="5">ایوان</option>
    <option value="5">دره‌شهر</option>
    <option value="5">دهلران</option>
    <option value="5">شیروان و چرداول</option>
    <option value="5">مهران</option>
    <option value="6">بوشهر</option>
    <option value="6">تنگستان </option>
    <option value="6">جم</option>
    <option value="6">دشتستان</option>
    <option value="6">دشتی</option>
    <option value="6">دیر</option>
    <option value="6">دیلم</option>
    <option value="6">کنگان </option>
    <option value="6">گناوه</option>
    <option value="7">اسلام‌شهر</option>
    <option value="7">پاکدشت</option>
    <option value="7">تهران</option>
    <option value="7">دماوند</option>
    <option value="7">رباط‌کریم</option>
    <option value="7">ری</option>
    <option value="7">ساوجبلاغ</option>
    <option value="7">شمیرانات</option>
    <option value="7">شهریار</option>
    <option value="7">فیروزکوه</option>
    <option value="7">کرج </option>
    <option value="7">نظرآباد</option>
    <option value="7">ورامین</option>
    <option value="8">اردل</option>
    <option value="8">بروجن</option>
    <option value="8">شهرکرد</option>
    <option value="8">فارسان</option>
    <option value="8">کوهرنگ</option>
    <option value="8">لردگان</option>
    <option value="9">بیرجند</option>
    <option value="9">درمیان</option>
    <option value="9">سرایان</option>
    <option value="9">سربیشه</option>
    <option value="9">فردوس</option>
    <option value="9">قائنات</option>
    <option value="9">نهبندان</option>
    <option value="10">بردسکن</option>
    <option value="10">تایباد</option>
    <option value="10">تربت جام</option>
    <option value="10">تربت حیدریه</option>
    <option value="10">چناران</option>
    <option value="10">خلیل‌آباد</option>
    <option value="10">خواف </option>
    <option value="10">درگز</option>
    <option value="10">رشتخوار</option>
    <option value="10">سبزوار </option>
    <option value="10">سرخس</option>
    <option value="10">فریمان</option>
    <option value="10">قوچان</option>
    <option value="10">کاشمر</option>
    <option value="10">کلات</option>
    <option value="10">گناباد</option>
    <option value="10">مشهد</option>
    <option value="10">مه ولات</option>
    <option value="10">نیشابور</option>
    <option value="11">اسفراین</option>
    <option value="11">بجنورد </option>
    <option value="11">جاجرم</option>
    <option value="11">شیروان</option>
    <option value="11">فاروج</option>
    <option value="11">مانه و سملقان</option>
    <option value="12">آبادان</option>
    <option value="12">امیدیه</option>
    <option value="12">اندیمشک</option>
    <option value="12">اهواز</option>
    <option value="12">ایذه</option>
    <option value="12">باغ‌ملک</option>
    <option value="12">بندر ماهشهر</option>
    <option value="12">بهبهان</option>
    <option value="12">خرمشهر</option>
    <option value="12">دزفول</option>
    <option value="12">دشت آزادگان</option>
    <option value="12">رامشیر</option>
    <option value="12">رامهرمز</option>
    <option value="12">شادگان</option>
    <option value="12">شوش</option>
    <option value="12">شوشتر</option>
    <option value="12">گتوند</option>
    <option value="12">لالی</option>
    <option value="12">مسجد سلیمان</option>
    <option value="12">هندیجان</option>
    <option value="13">ابهر</option>
    <option value="13">ایجرود</option>
    <option value="13">خدابنده</option>
    <option value="13">خرمدره</option>
    <option value="13">زنجان </option>
    <option value="13">طارم</option>
    <option value="13">ماه‌نشان</option>
    <option value="14">دامغان</option>
    <option value="14">سمنان</option>
    <option value="14">شاهرود</option>
    <option value="14">گرمسار</option>
    <option value="14">مهدی‌شهر</option>
    <option value="15">ایرانشهر </option>
    <option value="15">چابهار</option>
    <option value="15">خاش</option>
    <option value="15">دلگان</option>
    <option value="15">زابل</option>
    <option value="15">زاهدان</option>
    <option value="15">زهک</option>
    <option value="15">سراوان</option>
    <option value="15">سرباز</option>
    <option value="15">کنارک</option>
    <option value="15">نیک‌شهر</option>
    <option value="16">آباده </option>
    <option value="16">ارسنجان</option>
    <option value="16">استهبان </option>
    <option value="16">اقلید</option>
    <option value="16">بوانات</option>
    <option value="16">پاسارگاد</option>
    <option value="16">جهرم</option>
    <option value="16">خرم‌بید</option>
    <option value="16">خنج</option>
    <option value="16">داراب</option>
    <option value="16">زرین‌دشت</option>
    <option value="16">سپیدان</option>
    <option value="16">شیراز</option>
    <option value="16">فراشبند</option>
    <option value="16">فسا</option>
    <option value="16">فیروزآباد</option>
    <option value="16">قیر و کارزین</option>
    <option value="16">کازرون</option>
    <option value="16">لارستان</option>
    <option value="16">لامِرد</option>
    <option value="16">مرودشت </option>
    <option value="16">ممسنی</option>
    <option value="16">مهر</option>
    <option value="16">نی‌ریز</option>
    <option value="17">آبیک</option>
    <option value="17">البرز</option>
    <option value="17">بوئین‌زهرا</option>
    <option value="17">تاکستان</option>
    <option value="17">قزوین</option>
    <option value="18">قم</option>
    <option value="19">بانه </option>
    <option value="19">بیجار</option>
    <option value="19">دیواندره</option>
    <option value="19">سروآباد</option>
    <option value="19">سقز </option>
    <option value="19">سنندج</option>
    <option value="19">قروه</option>
    <option value="19">کامیاران</option>
    <option value="19">مریوان</option>
    <option value="20">بافت</option>
    <option value="20">بردسیر</option>
    <option value="20">بم</option>
    <option value="20">جیرفت</option>
    <option value="20">راور</option>
    <option value="20">رفسنجان</option>
    <option value="20">رودبار جنوب</option>
    <option value="20">زرند</option>
    <option value="20">سیرجان</option>
    <option value="20">شهر بابک</option>
    <option value="20">عنبرآباد</option>
    <option value="20">قلعه گنج </option>
    <option value="20">کرمان</option>
    <option value="20">کوهبنان</option>
    <option value="20">کهنوج</option>
    <option value="20">منوجان</option>
    <option value="21">اسلام‌آباد غرب</option>
    <option value="21">پاوه</option>
    <option value="21">ثلاث باباجانی</option>
    <option value="21">جوانرود</option>
    <option value="21">دالاهو</option>
    <option value="21">روانسر</option>
    <option value="21">سرپل ذهاب</option>
    <option value="21">سنقر</option>
    <option value="21">صحنه</option>
    <option value="21">قصر شیرین</option>
    <option value="21">کرمانشاه </option>
    <option value="21">کنگاور</option>
    <option value="21">گیلان غرب</option>
    <option value="21">هرسین</option>
    <option value="22">بویراحمد</option>
    <option value="22">بهمئی</option>
    <option value="22">دنا</option>
    <option value="22">کهگیلویه</option>
    <option value="22">گچساران</option>
    <option value="23">آزادشهر</option>
    <option value="23">آزادشهر</option>
    <option value="23">آق‌قلا</option>
    <option value="23">بندر گز</option>
    <option value="23">ترکمن </option>
    <option value="23">رامیان</option>
    <option value="23">علی‌آباد</option>
    <option value="23">کردکوی</option>
    <option value="23">کلاله</option>
    <option value="23">گرگان </option>
    <option value="23">گنبد کاووس</option>
    <option value="23">مراوه‌تپه</option>
    <option value="23">مینودشت</option>
    <option value="24">آستارا</option>
    <option value="24">آستانه اشرفیه</option>
    <option value="24">اَملَش</option>
    <option value="24">بندر انزلی</option>
    <option value="24">رشت</option>
    <option value="24">رضوانشهر</option>
    <option value="24">رودبار</option>
    <option value="24">رودسر</option>
    <option value="24">سیاهکل</option>
    <option value="24">شَفت</option>
    <option value="24">صومعه‌سرا</option>
    <option value="24">طوالش</option>
    <option value="24">فومَن</option>
    <option value="24">لاهیجان </option>
    <option value="24">لنگرود</option>
    <option value="24">ماسال</option>
    <option value="25">ازنا</option>
    <option value="25">اليگودرز</option>
    <option value="25">بروجرد</option>
    <option value="25">پل‌دختر</option>
    <option value="25">خرم‌آباد </option>
    <option value="25">دورود</option>
    <option value="25">دلفان </option>
    <option value="25">سلسله</option>
    <option value="25">کوهدشت</option>
    <option value="26">آمل</option>
    <option value="26">بابل</option>
    <option value="26">بابلسر</option>
    <option value="26">بهشهر</option>
    <option value="26">تنکابن</option>
    <option value="26">جويبار</option>
    <option value="26">چالوس</option>
    <option value="26">رامسر</option>
    <option value="26">ساري</option>
    <option value="26">سوادکوه </option>
    <option value="26">قائم‌شهر</option>
    <option value="26">گلوگاه</option>
    <option value="26">محمودآباد</option>
    <option value="26">نکا</option>
    <option value="26">نور</option>
    <option value="26">نوشهر</option>
    <option value="27">آشتيان</option>
    <option value="27">اراک</option>
    <option value="27">تفرش</option>
    <option value="27">خمين</option>
    <option value="27">دليجان </option>
    <option value="27">زرنديه</option>
    <option value="27">ساوه</option>
    <option value="27">شازند</option>
    <option value="27">کميجان</option>
    <option value="27">محلات</option>
    <option value="28">ابوموسي</option>
    <option value="28">بستک</option>
    <option value="28">بندر عباس</option>
    <option value="28">بندر لنگه</option>
    <option value="28">جاسک</option>
    <option value="28">حاجي‌آباد</option>
    <option value="28">خمير </option>
    <option value="28">رودان</option>
    <option value="28">قشم</option>
    <option value="28">گاوبندي</option>
    <option value="28">ميناب</option>
    <option value="29">اسدآباد</option>
    <option value="29">بهار</option>
    <option value="29">تويسرکان</option>
    <option value="29">رزن </option>
    <option value="29">کبودرآهنگ</option>
    <option value="29">ملاير</option>
    <option value="29">نهاوند</option>
    <option value="29">همدان</option>
    <option value="30">ابرکوه</option>
    <option value="30">اردکان</option>
    <option value="30">بافق </option>
    <option value="30">تفت</option>
    <option value="30">خاتم</option>
    <option value="30">صدوق</option>
    <option value="30">طبس</option>
    <option value="30">مهريز</option>
    <option value="30">مِيبُد</option>
    <option value="30">يزد</option>

</select>

----------


## flashswf

حالت سوم به شکل DropDownList ASP.NET


<asp:DropDownList ID="Province" runat="server" CssClass="ProvinceDdl">
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">آذربایجان شرقی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="2">آذربایجان غربی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="3">اردبیل</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">اصفهان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="5">ایلام</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="6">بوشهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="7">تهران</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="8">چهارمحال و بختیاری</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="9">خراسان جنوبی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">خراسان رضوی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="11">خراسان شمالی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">خوزستان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="13">زنجان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="14">سمنان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="15">سیستان و بلوچستان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">شيراز</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="17">قزوین</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="18">قم</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="19">کردستان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">کرمان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="21">کرمانشاه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="22">کهگیلویه و بویراحمد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="23">گلستان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">گیلان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="25">لرستان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">مازندران</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="27">مرکزی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="28">هرمزگان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="29">همدان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="30">یزد</asp:ListItem>
    </asp:DropDownList>
    <asp:DropDownList ID="City" runat="server" CssClass="CityDdl">
        <asp:ListItem Value="1" Selected="True">آذرشهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">اسکو</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">اهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">بستان‌آباد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">بناب</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">تبریز </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">جلفا</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">چاراویماق</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">سراب</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">شبستر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">عجب‌شیر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">کلیبر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">مراغه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">مرند</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">ملکان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">میانه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">ورزقان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">هریس</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="1">هشترود</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="2">ارومیه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="2">اشنویه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="2">بوکان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="2">پیرانشهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="2">تکاب</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="2">چالدران</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="2">خوی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="2">سردشت</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="2">سلماس</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="2">شاهین‌دژ</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="2">ماکو</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="2">مهاباد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="2">میاندوآب</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="2">نقده</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="3">اردبیل</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="3">بیله‌سوار</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="3">پارس‌آباد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="3">خلخال</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="3">کوثر </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="3">گِرمی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="3">مِشگین‌شهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="3">نَمین</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="3">نیر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">آران و بیدگل</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">اردستان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">اصفهان </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">برخوار و میمه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">تیران و کرون</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">چادگان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">خمینی‌شهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">خوانسار</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">سمیرم</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">شهرضا</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">سمیرم سفلی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">فریدن</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">فریدون‌شهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">فلاورجان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">کاشان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">گلپایگان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">لنجان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">مبارکه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">نائین</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">نجف‌آباد </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="4">نطنز</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="5">آبدانان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="5">ایلام</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="5">ایوان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="5">دره‌شهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="5">دهلران</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="5">شیروان و چرداول</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="5">مهران</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="6">بوشهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="6">تنگستان </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="6">جم</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="6">دشتستان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="6">دشتی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="6">دیر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="6">دیلم</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="6">کنگان </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="6">گناوه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="7">اسلام‌شهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="7">پاکدشت</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="7">تهران</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="7">دماوند</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="7">رباط‌کریم</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="7">ری</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="7">ساوجبلاغ</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="7">شمیرانات</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="7">شهریار</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="7">فیروزکوه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="7">کرج </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="7">نظرآباد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="7">ورامین</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="8">اردل</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="8">بروجن</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="8">شهرکرد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="8">فارسان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="8">کوهرنگ</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="8">لردگان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="9">بیرجند</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="9">درمیان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="9">سرایان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="9">سربیشه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="9">فردوس</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="9">قائنات</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="9">نهبندان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">بردسکن</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">تایباد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">تربت جام</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">تربت حیدریه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">چناران</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">خلیل‌آباد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">خواف </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">درگز</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">رشتخوار</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">سبزوار </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">سرخس</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">فریمان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">قوچان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">کاشمر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">کلات</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">گناباد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">مشهد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">مه ولات</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="10">نیشابور</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="11">اسفراین</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="11">بجنورد </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="11">جاجرم</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="11">شیروان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="11">فاروج</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="11">مانه و سملقان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">آبادان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">امیدیه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">اندیمشک</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">اهواز</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">ایذه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">باغ‌ملک</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">بندر ماهشهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">بهبهان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">خرمشهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">دزفول</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">دشت آزادگان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">رامشیر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">رامهرمز</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">شادگان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">شوش</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">شوشتر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">گتوند</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">لالی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">مسجد سلیمان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="12">هندیجان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="13">ابهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="13">ایجرود</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="13">خدابنده</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="13">خرمدره</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="13">زنجان </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="13">طارم</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="13">ماه‌نشان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="14">دامغان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="14">سمنان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="14">شاهرود</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="14">گرمسار</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="14">مهدی‌شهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="15">ایرانشهر </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="15">چابهار</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="15">خاش</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="15">دلگان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="15">زابل</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="15">زاهدان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="15">زهک</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="15">سراوان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="15">سرباز</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="15">کنارک</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="15">نیک‌شهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">آباده </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">ارسنجان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">استهبان </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">اقلید</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">بوانات</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">پاسارگاد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">جهرم</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">خرم‌بید</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">خنج</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">داراب</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">زرین‌دشت</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">سپیدان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">شیراز</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">فراشبند</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">فسا</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">فیروزآباد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">قیر و کارزین</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">کازرون</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">لارستان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">لامِرد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">مرودشت </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">ممسنی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">مهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="16">نی‌ریز</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="17">آبیک</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="17">البرز</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="17">بوئین‌زهرا</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="17">تاکستان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="17">قزوین</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="18">قم</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="19">بانه </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="19">بیجار</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="19">دیواندره</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="19">سروآباد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="19">سقز </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="19">سنندج</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="19">قروه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="19">کامیاران</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="19">مریوان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">بافت</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">بردسیر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">بم</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">جیرفت</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">راور</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">رفسنجان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">رودبار جنوب</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">زرند</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">سیرجان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">شهر بابک</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">عنبرآباد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">قلعه گنج </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">کرمان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">کوهبنان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">کهنوج</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="20">منوجان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="21">اسلام‌آباد غرب</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="21">پاوه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="21">ثلاث باباجانی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="21">جوانرود</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="21">دالاهو</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="21">روانسر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="21">سرپل ذهاب</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="21">سنقر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="21">صحنه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="21">قصر شیرین</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="21">کرمانشاه </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="21">کنگاور</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="21">گیلان غرب</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="21">هرسین</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="22">بویراحمد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="22">بهمئی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="22">دنا</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="22">کهگیلویه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="22">گچساران</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="23">آزادشهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="23">آزادشهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="23">آق‌قلا</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="23">بندر گز</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="23">ترکمن </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="23">رامیان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="23">علی‌آباد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="23">کردکوی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="23">کلاله</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="23">گرگان </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="23">گنبد کاووس</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="23">مراوه‌تپه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="23">مینودشت</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">آستارا</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">آستانه اشرفیه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">اَملَش</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">بندر انزلی</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">رشت</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">رضوانشهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">رودبار</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">رودسر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">سیاهکل</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">شَفت</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">صومعه‌سرا</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">طوالش</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">فومَن</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">لاهیجان </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">لنگرود</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="24">ماسال</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="25">ازنا</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="25">اليگودرز</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="25">بروجرد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="25">پل‌دختر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="25">خرم‌آباد </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="25">دورود</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="25">دلفان </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="25">سلسله</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="25">کوهدشت</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">آمل</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">بابل</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">بابلسر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">بهشهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">تنکابن</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">جويبار</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">چالوس</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">رامسر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">ساري</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">سوادکوه </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">قائم‌شهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">گلوگاه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">محمودآباد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">نکا</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">نور</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="26">نوشهر</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="27">آشتيان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="27">اراک</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="27">تفرش</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="27">خمين</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="27">دليجان </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="27">زرنديه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="27">ساوه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="27">شازند</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="27">کميجان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="27">محلات</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="28">ابوموسي</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="28">بستک</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="28">بندر عباس</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="28">بندر لنگه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="28">جاسک</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="28">حاجي‌آباد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="28">خمير </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="28">رودان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="28">قشم</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="28">گاوبندي</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="28">ميناب</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="29">اسدآباد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="29">بهار</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="29">تويسرکان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="29">رزن </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="29">کبودرآهنگ</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="29">ملاير</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="29">نهاوند</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="29">همدان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="30">ابرکوه</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="30">اردکان</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="30">بافق </asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="30">تفت</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="30">خاتم</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="30">صدوق</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="30">طبس</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="30">مهريز</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="30">مِيبُد</asp:ListItem>
        <asp:ListItem Value="30">يزد</asp:ListItem>
    </asp:DropDownList>


توی حالت دوم و سوم می تونید از دستور JQuery زیر برای نمایش فقط شهرهای هر استان بعد از تغییر اسم استان استفاده کنید


<script type="text/javascript">
    $(document).ready(function () {
        $('.ProvinceDdl').click(function () {
            $('.CityDdl option').css('display', 'none')
            $('.CityDdl option[value=' + $('.ProvinceDdl option:selected').val() + ']').css('display', 'block');
        });
        $('.ProvinceDdl').click();
    });
</script>


امیدوارم مفید واقع بشه :لبخند:

----------


## babakmc

سلام
از دوستان عزیز کسی هست منو راهنمایی کنه؟
من یک لیست می خوام ایجاد کنم مثل این نمونه که در این آدرس هست.
یک لیست نمایندگی فروش با قابلیت سرچ.

لیست نمایندگان خانگی

----------


## Jason.Bourne

لیست استان ها و شهرستان های هر استان در قالب 2 عدد drop-down list که توسط جاوا اسکریپت با هم متصل شده اند.
لازم به ذکر است که لیست استان ها بر اساس آخرین تقسیمات کشوری می باشد (استان البرز و گلستان به همراه شهرستان های آنها، لحاظ شده اند).

----------


## AlaaaW !

فایل مورد نظر رو کسی برای MySQL نداره ؟
( مطابق با تغییرات جدید البته، ممنون ! )

----------


## alireza55627

با سلام
ضمن تشکر از Jason.Bourne عزيز 
فايل MySql ليست فوق شامل دو جدول تقديم ميشه

----------


## tik201

سلام دوستان
بعد از اینکه ما اینو گذاشتم (فایلhtml
 میره تو دیتابیس ثبت میشه مثلا (استان = 71)  و (شهر = 21)
حال ما وقتی اینو از دیتابیس فراخوانی میکنیم به صورت عدد نمایش داده میشه!
حالا من چه کنم؟

----------


## javdanegi

من اینو دانلود کردم. وقتی مستقیما میذارمش تو تگ body کار میکنه ولی وقتی تو تگای داخلی تر میذارم کار نمیکنه. چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟ :گریه:

----------


## hbeigi

سلام

لیست استانها و شهرستانهای کشور. بروز شده در تاریخ 7 مهر 93 طبق اطلاعات سایت وزارت کشور / نامها بصورت فارسی و انگلیسی
mysql


-- Table structure for `provinces`
-- ----------------------------
DROP TABLE IF EXISTS `provinces`;
CREATE TABLE `provinces` (
  `province_id` tinyint(2) NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
  `province_name` varchar(40) NOT NULL DEFAULT '',
  `province_name_en` varchar(40) NOT NULL DEFAULT '',
  `province_name_link` varchar(40) NOT NULL DEFAULT '',
  PRIMARY KEY (`province_id`),
  UNIQUE KEY `province_id` (`province_id`) USING BTREE
) ENGINE=InnoDB AUTO_INCREMENT=4 DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 DEFAULT COLLATE utf8_unicode_ci;


-- ----------------------------
-- Records of provinces
-- ----------------------------
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('1', 'استان آذربایجان شرقی','Eastern Azarbayjan Province','Eastern_Azarbayjan_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('2', 'استان آذربایجان غربی','Western Azarbayjan Province','Western_Azarbayjan_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('3', 'استان اردبیل','Ardebil Province','Ardebil_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('4', 'استان اصفهان','Isfahan Province','Isfahan_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('5', 'استان البرز','Alborz Province','Alborz_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('6', 'استان ایلام','Ilam Province','Ilam_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('7', 'استان بوشهر','Bousher Province','Bousher_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('8', 'استان تهران','Tehran Province','Tehran_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('9', 'استان چهارمحال و بختیاری','Chahar Mahal o Bakhtiari Province','Chahar_Mahal_o_Bakhtiari_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('10', 'استان خراسان جنوبی','Khorasan Jonoubi Province','Khorasan_Jonoubi_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('11', 'استان خراسان رضوی','Khorasan Razavi Province','Khorasan_Razavi_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('12', 'استان خراسان شمالی','Khorasan Shomali Province','Khorasan_Shomali_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('13', 'استان خوزستان','Khouzestan Province','Khouzestan_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('14', 'استان زنجان','Zanjan Province','Zanjan_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('15', 'استان سمنان','Semnan Province','Semnan_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('16', 'استان سیستان و بلوچستان','Sistan O Balouchestan Province','Sistan_O_Balouchestan_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('17', 'استان فارس','Fars Province','Fars_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('18', 'استان قزوین','Qazvin Province','Qazvin_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('19', 'استان قم','Qom Province','Qom_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('20', 'استان کردستان','Kordestan Province','Kordestan_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('21', 'استان کرمان','Kerman Province','Kerman_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('22', 'استان کرمانشاه','Kermanshah Province','Kermanshah_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('23', 'استان کهکیلویه و بویراحمد','Kohkiloyeh va Bouyerahmad Province','Kohkiloyeh_va_Bouyerahmad_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('24', 'استان گلستان','Golestan Province','Golestan_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('25', 'استان گیلان','Gilan Province','Gilan_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('26', 'استان لرستان','Lorestan Province','Lorestan_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('27', 'استان مازندران','Mazandaran Province','Mazandaran_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('28', 'استان مرکزی','Markazi Province','Markazi_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('29', 'استان هرمزگان','Hormozgan_ rovince','Hormozgan_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('30', 'استان همدان','Hamedan Province','Hamedan_Province');
INSERT INTO `provinces` VALUES ('31', 'استان یزد','Yazd Province','Yazd_Province');


-- ------------









--
-- Table structure for table `city`
--


CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS `city` (
  `id` int(12) unsigned NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
  `province_id` int(12) unsigned NOT NULL,
  `name` varchar(200) NOT NULL,
  PRIMARY KEY (`id`)
) ENGINE=InnoDB  DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 AUTO_INCREMENT=441 ;


--
-- Dumping data for table `city`
--


INSERT INTO `city` (`id`, `province_id`, `namefa`, `nameen`, `nameens`) VALUES
(1, 1, 'اهر','Ahar','Ahar'),
(2, 1, 'عجبشير','Ajabshir','Ajabshir'),
(3, 1, 'آذر شهر','Azarshahr','Azarshahr'),
(4, 1, 'بناب','bonab','bonab'),
(5, 1, 'بستان آباد','Bostanabad','Bostanabad'),
(6, 1, 'چاراویماق','Charuymaq','Charuymaq'),
(7, 1, 'هشترود','Hashtrud','Hashtrud'),
(8, 1, 'هريس','Heris','Heris'),
(9, 1, 'جلفا','Jolfa','jolfa'),
(10, 1, 'كليبر','Kaleybar','Kaleybar'),
(11, 1, 'خداآفرین','Khoda Afarin','Khoda_Afarin'),
(12, 1, 'ملكان','Malekan','Malekan'),
(13, 1, 'مراغه','Maragheh','Maragheh'),
(14, 1, 'ميانه','Meyaneh','Meyaneh'),
(15, 1, 'مرند','Marand','marand'),
(16, 1, 'اسكو','Osku','Osku'),
(17, 1, 'سراب','Sarab','Sarab'),
(18, 1, 'شبستر','Shabestar','shabestar'),
(19, 1, 'تبريز','Tabriz','Tabriz'),
(20, 1, 'ورزقان','Varzaqan','Varzaqan'),
(21, 2, 'اروميه','Urmia','Urmia'),
(22, 2, 'نقده','Naqadeh','Naqadeh'),
(23, 2, 'ماكو','Maku','Maku'),
(24, 2, 'تكاب','Takab','Takab'),
(25, 2, 'خوي','Khoy','Khoy'),
(26, 2, 'مهاباد','Mahabad','Mahabad'),
(27, 2, 'سر دشت','Sardasht','Sardasht'),
(28, 2, 'چالدران','Chaldoran','Chaldoran'),
(29, 2, 'بوكان','Bukan','Bukan'),
(30, 2, 'مياندوآب','Miandoab','Miandoab'),
(31, 2, 'سلماس','Salmas','Salmas'),
(32, 2, 'شاهين دژ','Shahin Dezh','Shahin_Dezh'),
(33, 2, 'پيرانشهر','Piranshahr','Piranshahr'),
(34, 2, 'اشنويه','Oshnavieh','Oshnavieh'),
(35, 2, 'چایپاره','Chaypareh ','Chaypareh '),
(36, 2, 'پلدشت','Poldasht','Poldasht'),
(37, 2, 'شوط','Showt','Showt'),
(38, 3, 'اردبيل','Ardabil','Ardabil'),
(39, 3, 'سرعين','Sareyn','Sareyn'),
(40, 3, 'بيله سوار','Bileh Savar','Bileh_Savar'),
(41, 3, 'پارس آباد','Parsabad','Parsabad'),
(42, 3, 'خلخال','Khalkhal','Khalkhal'),
(43, 3, 'مشگين شهر','Meshgin Shahr','Meshgin_Shahr'),
(44, 3, 'نمين','Namin','Namin'),
(45, 3, 'نير','Nir','Nir'),
(46, 3, 'كوثر','Kowsar','Kowsar'),
(47, 3, 'گرمي','Germi','Germi'),
(48, 4, 'بوئین و میاندشت','Buin va Miandasht','Buin_va_Miandasht'),
(49, 4, 'مباركه','Mobarakeh','Mobarakeh'),
(50, 4, 'اردستان','Ardestan','Ardestan'),
(51, 4, 'خور و بیابانک','Khur and Biabanak','Khur_and_Biabanak'),
(52, 4, 'فلاورجان','Falavarjan','Falavarjan'),
(53, 4, 'فريدون شهر','Fereydunshahr','Fereydunshahr'),
(54, 4, 'كاشان','Kashan','Kashan'),
(55, 4, 'لنجان','Lenjan','Lenjan'),
(56, 4, 'گلپايگان','Golpayegan','Golpayegan'),
(57, 4, 'فريدن','Faridan','Faridan'),
(58, 4, 'نايين','Nain','Nain'),
(59, 4, 'اصفهان','Isfahan','Isfahan'),
(60, 4, 'نجف آباد','Najafabad','Najafabad'),
(61, 4, 'آران و بيدگل','Aran o Bidgol','Aran_o_Bidgol'),
(62, 4, 'چادگان','Chadegan','Chadegan'),
(63, 4, 'تیران و کرون','Tiran and Karvan','Tiran_and_Karvan'),
(64, 4, 'شهرضا','Shahreza','Shahreza'),
(65, 4, 'سميرم','Semirom','Semirom'),
(66, 4, 'خميني شهر','Khomeyni Shahr','Khomeyni Shahr'),
(67, 4, 'دهاقان','Dehaqan','Dehaqan'),
(68, 4, 'نطنز','Natanz','Natanz'),
(69, 4, 'برخوار','borkhar','borkhar'),
(70, 4, 'شاهین شهر و میمه','Shahin Shahr and Meymeh','Shahin_Shahr_and_Meymeh'),
(71, 4, 'خوانسار','Khvansar','Khvansar'),
(72, 6, 'ايلام','Ilam','Ilam'),
(73, 6, 'مهران','Mehran','Mehran'),
(74, 6, 'دهلران','Dehloran','Dehloran'),
(75, 6, 'آبدانان','Abdanan','Abdanan'),
(76, 6, 'چرداول','Chardaval','Chardaval'),
(77, 6, 'دره شهر','Darreh Shahr ','Darreh_Shahr '),
(78, 6, 'ايوان','Eyvan','Eyvan'),
(79, 6, 'بدره','Badreh','Badreh'),
(80, 6, 'سیروان','Sirvan','Sirvan'),
(81, 6, 'ملکشاهی','Malekshahi','Malekshahi'),
(82, 7, 'عسلویه','Asaluyeh','Asaluyeh'),
(83, 7, 'گناوه','Ganaveh','Ganaveh'),
(84, 7, 'دشتي','Dashti','Dashti'),
(85, 7, 'دشتستان','Dashtestan','Dashtestan'),
(86, 7, 'دير','Deyr','Deyr'),
(87, 7, 'بوشهر','Bushehr','Bushehr'),
(88, 7, 'كنگان','Kangan','Kangan'),
(89, 7, 'تنگستان','Tangestan','Tangestan'),
(90, 7, 'ديلم','Deylam','Deylam'),
(91, 7, 'جم','Jam','Jam'),
(92, 8, 'قرچك','Qarchak','Qarchak'),
(93, 8, 'پردیس','Pardis','Pardis'),
(94, 8, 'بهارستان','Baharestan','Baharestan'),
(95, 8, 'شمیرانات','Shemiran','Shemiran'),
(96, 8, 'رباط كريم','Robat Karim','Robat_Karim'),
(97, 8, 'فيروزكوه','ّFiruzkuh','ّFiruzkuh'),
(98, 8, 'تهران','Tehran','Tehran'),
(99, 8, 'ورامين','Varamin','Varamin'),
(100, 8, 'اسلامشهر','Eslamshahr ','Eslamshahr '),
(101, 8, 'ري','Ray','Ray'),
(102, 8, 'پاكدشت','Pakdasht','Pakdasht'),
(103, 8, 'پیشوا','Pishva','Pishva'),
(104, 8, 'قدس','Qods','Qods'),
(105, 8, 'ملارد','Malard','Malard'),
(106, 8, 'شهريار','Shahriar','Shahriar'),
(107, 8, 'دماوند','Damavand','Damavand'),
(108, 9, 'بن','Bon','Bon'),
(109, 9, 'سامان','Saman','Saman'),
(110, 9, 'کیار','Kiar','Kiar'),
(111, 9, 'بروجن','Borujen','Borujen'),
(112, 9, 'اردل','Ardal','Ardal'),
(113, 9, 'شهركرد','Shahrekord','Shahrekord'),
(114, 9, 'فارسان','Farsan','Farsan'),
(115, 9, 'کوهرنگ','Kuhrang','Kuhrang'),
(116, 9, 'لردگان','Lordegan','Lordegan'),
(117, 11, 'داورزن','Davarzan','Davarzan'),
(118, 11, 'كلات','Kalat','Kalat'),
(119, 11, 'بردسكن','Bardaskan','Bardaskan'),
(120, 11, 'مشهد','Mashhad','Mashhad'),
(121, 11, 'نيشابور','Nishapur','Nishapur'),
(122, 11, 'سبزوار','Sabzevar','Sabzevar'),
(123, 11, 'كاشمر','Kashmar','Kashmar'),
(124, 11, 'گناباد','Gonabad','Gonabad'),
(125, 11, 'تربت حيدريه','Torbat Heydarieh','Torbat_Heydarieh'),
(126, 11, 'خواف','Khvaf','Khvaf'),
(127, 11, 'تربت جام','Torbat Jam ','Torbat_Jam '),
(128, 11, 'تايباد','Taybad','Taybad'),
(129, 11, 'مه ولات','Mahvelat','Mahvelat'),
(130, 11, 'چناران','Chenaran','Chenaran'),
(131, 11, 'درگز','Dargaz','Dargaz'),
(132, 11, 'فیروزه','Firuzeh','Firuzeh'),
(133, 11, 'قوچان','Quchan','Quchan'),
(134, 11, 'سرخس','Sarakhs','Sarakhs'),
(135, 11, 'رشتخوار','Rashtkhvar','Rashtkhvar'),
(136, 11, 'بینالود','Binaloud','Binaloud'),
(137, 11, 'زاوه','Zaveh','Zaveh'),
(138, 11, 'جوین','Jowayin','Jowayin'),
(139, 11, 'بجستان','Bajestan','Bajestan'),
(140, 11, 'باخزر','Bakharz','Bakharz'),
(141, 11, 'فريمان','Fariman','Fariman'),
(142, 11, 'خلیل آباد','Khalilabad','Khalilabad'),
(143, 11, 'جغتای','Joghatai','Joghatai'),
(144, 11, 'خوشاب','Khoshab','Khoshab'),
(145, 10, 'زیرکوه','Zirkuh','Zirkuh'),
(146, 10, 'خوسف','Khusf','Khusf'),
(147, 10, 'درمیان','Darmian','Darmian'),
(148, 10, 'قائنات','Qaen','Qaen'),
(149, 10, 'بشرویه','Boshruyeh','Boshruyeh'),
(150, 10, 'فردوس','Ferdows','Ferdows'),
(151, 10, 'بيرجند','Birjand','Birjand'),
(152, 10, 'نهبندان','Nehbandan','Nehbandan'),
(153, 10, 'سربيشه','Sarbisheh','Sarbisheh'),
(154, 10, 'سرایان','Sarayan','Sarayan'),
(155, 11, 'طبس','Tabas','Tabas'),
(156, 12, 'بجنورد','Bojnord','Bojnord'),
(157, 12, 'راز و جرگلان','Raz and Jargalan','Raz_and_Jargalan'),
(158, 12, 'اسفراين','Esfarayen','Esfarayen'),
(159, 12, 'جاجرم','Jajrom ','Jajrom '),
(160, 12, 'شيروان','Shirvan','Shirvan'),
(161, 12, 'مانه و سملقان','Maneh and Samalqan ','Maneh_and_Samalqan '),
(162, 12, 'گرمه','Garmeh','Garmeh'),
(163, 12, 'فاروج','Faruj','Faruj'),
(164, 13, 'کارون','Karun','Karun'),
(165, 13, 'حمیدیه','Hamidiyeh','Hamidiyeh'),
(166, 13, 'آغاجری','Aghajari','Aghajari'),
(167, 13, 'شوشتر','Shushtar','Shushtar'),
(168, 13, 'دشت آزادگان','Dasht-e Azadegan','Dasht-e_Azadegan'),
(169, 13, 'اميديه','Omidiyeh','Omidiyeh'),
(170, 13, 'گتوند','Gotvand','Gotvand'),
(171, 13, 'شادگان','Shadegan','Shadegan'),
(172, 13, 'دزفول','Dezful','Dezful'),
(173, 13, 'رامشیر','Ramshir','Ramshir'),
(174, 13, 'بهبهان','Behbahan','Behbahan'),
(175, 13, 'باوی','Bavi','Bavi'),
(176, 13, 'انديمشك','Andimeshk','Andimeshk'),
(177, 13, 'اهواز','Ahvaz','Ahvaz'),
(178, 13, 'اندیکا','Andika','Andika'),
(179, 13, 'شوش','Shush','Shush'),
(180, 13, 'آبادان','Abadan','Abadan'),
(181, 13, 'هنديجان','Hendijan','Hendijan'),
(182, 13, 'خرمشهر','Khorramshahr','Khorramshahr'),
(183, 13, 'مسجد سليمان','Masjed Soleyman','Masjed_Soleyman'),
(184, 13, 'ايذه','Izeh','Izeh'),
(185, 13, 'رامهرمز','Ramhormoz','Ramhormoz'),
(186, 13, 'باغ ملك','Bagh Malek','Bagh_Malek'),
(187, 13, 'هفتکل','Haftkel','Haftkel'),
(188, 13, 'هويزه','Hoveyzeh','Hoveyzeh'),
(189, 13, 'ماهشهر','Mahshahr','Mahshahr'),
(190, 13, 'لالي','Lali','Lali'),
(191, 14, 'زنجان','Zanjan','Zanjan'),
(192, 14, 'ابهر','Abhar','Abhar'),
(193, 14, 'خدابنده','Khodabandeh','Khodabandeh'),
(194, 14, 'ماهنشان','Mahneshan','Mahneshan'),
(195, 14, 'خرمدره','Khorramdarreh','Khorramdarreh'),
(196, 14, 'ايجرود','Ijrud','Ijrud'),
(197, 14, 'طارم','Tarom','Tarom'),
(198, 14, 'سلطانیه','Soltaniyeh','Soltaniyeh'),
(199, 15, 'سمنان','Semnan','Semnan'),
(200, 15, 'شاهرود','Shahrud','Shahrud'),
(201, 15, 'گرمسار','Garmsar','Garmsar'),
(202, 15, 'سرخه','Sorkheh','Sorkheh'),
(203, 15, 'دامغان','Damghan','Damghan'),
(204, 15, 'آرادان','Aradan','Aradan'),
(205, 15, 'مهدی شهر','Mehdishahr','Mehdishahr'),
(206, 15, 'میامی','Meyami','Meyami'),
(207, 16, 'زاهدان','Zahedan','Zahedan'),
(208, 16, 'بمپور','Bampur','Bampur'),
(209, 16, 'چابهار','Chabahar','Chabahar'),
(210, 16, 'خاش','Khash','Khash'),
(211, 16, 'سراوان','Saravan','Saravan'),
(212, 16, 'زابل','Zabol','Zabol'),
(213, 16, 'سرباز','Sarbaz','Sarbaz'),
(214, 16, 'قصر قند','Qasr-e Qand','Qasr-e_Qand'),
(215, 16, 'نيكشهر','Nik Shahr','Nik_Shahr'),
(216, 16, 'کنارک','Konarak','Konarak'),
(217, 16, 'ايرانشهر','Iranshahr','Iranshahr'),
(218, 16, 'زهک','Zehak','Zehak'),
(219, 16, 'سیب و سوران','Sib and Suran','Sib_and_Suran'),
(220, 16, 'ميرجاوه','Mirjaveh','Mirjaveh'),
(221, 16, 'دلگان','Dalgan','Dalgan'),
(222, 16, 'هیرمند','Hirmand','Hirmand'),
(223, 16, 'مهرستان','Mehrestan','Mehrestan'),
(224, 16, 'فنوج','Fanuj','Fanuj'),
(225, 16, 'هامون','Hamoun','Hamoun'),
(226, 16, 'نیمروز','Nimrouz','Nimrouz'),
(227, 17, 'شيراز','Shiraz','Shiraz'),
(228, 17, 'اقليد','Eqlid','Eqlid'),
(229, 17, 'داراب','Darab','Darab'),
(230, 17, 'فسا','Fasa','Fasa'),
(231, 17, 'مرودشت','Marvdasht','Marvdasht'),
(232, 17, 'خرم بيد','Khorrambid','Khorrambid'),
(233, 17, 'آباده','Abadeh','Abadeh'),
(234, 17, 'كازرون','Kazerun','Kazerun'),
(235, 17, 'گراش','Gerash','Gerash'),
(236, 17, 'ممسني','Mamasani','Mamasani'),
(237, 17, 'سپيدان','Sepidan','Sepidan'),
(238, 17, 'لارستان','Larestan','Larestan'),
(239, 17, 'فيروز آباد','Firuzabad','Firuzabad'),
(240, 17, 'جهرم','Jahrom','Jahrom'),
(241, 17, 'ني ريز','Neyriz','Neyriz'),
(242, 17, 'استهبان','Estahban','Estahban'),
(243, 17, 'لامرد','Lamerd','Lamerd'),
(244, 17, 'مهر','Mohr','Mohr'),
(245, 17, 'پاسارگاد','Pasargad','Pasargad'),
(246, 17, 'ارسنجان','Arsanjan','Arsanjan'),
(247, 17, 'قيروكارزين','Qir and Karzin','Qir_and_Karzin'),
(248, 17, 'رستم','Rostam','Rostam'),
(249, 17, 'فراشبند','Farashband','Farashband'),
(250, 17, 'سروستان','Sarvestan','Sarvestan'),
(251, 17, 'زرین دشت','Zarrin Dasht','Zarrin_Dasht'),
(252, 17, 'کوار','Kavar','Kavar'),
(253, 17, 'بوانات','Bavanat','Bavanat'),
(254, 17, 'خرامه','Kharameh','Kharameh'),
(255, 17, 'خنج','Khonj','Khonj'),
(256, 18, 'قزوين','Qazvin','Qazvin'),
(257, 18, 'تاكستان','Takestan','Takestan'),
(258, 18, 'آبيك','Abyek','Abyek'),
(259, 18, 'بوئين زهرا','Buin Zahra','Buin_Zahra'),
(260, 18, 'البرز','Alborz','Alborz'),
(261, 18, 'آوج','Avaj','Avaj'),
(262, 19, 'قم','Qom','Qom'),
(263, 5, 'طالقان','Taleqan','Taleqan'),
(264, 5, 'اشتهارد','Eshtehard','Eshtehard'),
(265, 5, 'كرج','Karaj','Karaj'),
(266, 5, 'نظر آباد','Nazarabad','Nazarabad'),
(267, 5, 'ساوجبلاغ‎','Savojbolagh','Savojbolagh')  ,
(268, 5, 'فردیس','Fardis','Fardis'),
(269, 20, 'سنندج','Sanandaj','Sanandaj'),
(270, 20, 'ديواندره','Divandarreh','Divandarreh'),
(271, 20, 'بانه','Baneh','Baneh'),
(272, 20, 'بيجار','Bijar','Bijar'),
(273, 20, 'سقز','Saqqez','Saqqez'),
(274, 20, 'كامياران','Kamyaran','Kamyaran'),
(275, 20, 'قروه','Qorveh','Qorveh'),
(276, 20, 'مريوان','Marivan','Marivan'),
(277, 20, 'سروآباد‎','Sarvabad','Sarvabad'),
(278, 20, 'دهگلان‎','Dehgolan','Dehgolan'),
(279, 21, 'كرمان','Kerman','Kerman'),
(280, 21, 'راور','Ravar','Ravar'),
(281, 21, 'شهر بابک','Shahr-e Babak','Shahr-e_Babak'),
(282, 21, 'انار','Anar','Anar'),
(283, 21, 'کوهبنان','Kuhbanan','Kuhbanan'),
(284, 21, 'رفسنجان','Rafsanjan','Rafsanjan'),
(285, 21, 'سيرجان','Sirjan','Sirjan'),
(286, 21, 'كهنوج','Kahnuj','Kahnuj'),
(287, 21, 'زرند','Zarand','Zarand'),
(288, 21, 'ریگان','Rigan','Rigan'),
(289, 21, 'بم','Bam','Bam'),
(290, 21, 'جيرفت','Jiroft','Jiroft'),
(291, 21, 'عنبرآباد','Anbarabad','Anbarabad'),
(292, 21, 'بافت','Baft','Baft'),
(293, 21, 'ارزوئيه','Arzuiyeh','Arzuiyeh'),
(294, 21, 'بردسیر','Bardsir','Bardsir'),
(295, 21, 'فهرج','Fahraj','Fahraj'),
(296, 21, 'فاریاب','Faryab','Faryab'),
(297, 21, 'منوجان','Manujan','Manujan'),
(298, 21, 'نرماشیر','Narmashir','Narmashir'),
(299, 21, 'قلعه گنج','Qaleh Ganj','Qaleh_Ganj'),
(300, 21, 'رابر','Rabor','Rabor'),
(301, 21, 'رودبار جنوب','Rudbar-e Jonubi','Rudbar-e_Jonubi'),
(302, 22, 'كرمانشاه','Kermanshah','Kermanshah'),
(303, 22, 'اسلام آباد غرب','Eslamabad-e Gharb','Eslamabad-e_Gharb'),
(304, 22, 'سر پل ذهاب','Sarpol-e Zahab','Sarpol-e_Zahab'),
(305, 22, 'كنگاور','Kangavar','Kangavar'),
(306, 22, 'سنقر','Sonqor','Sonqor'),
(307, 22, 'قصر شيرين','Qasr-e Shirin','Qasr-e_Shirin'),
(308, 22, 'گيلان غرب','Gilan-e Gharb','Gilan-e_Gharb'),
(309, 22, 'هرسين','Harsin','Harsin'),
(310, 22, 'صحنه','Sahneh','Sahneh'),
(311, 22, 'پاوه','Paveh','Paveh'),
(312, 22, 'جوانرود','Javanrud','Javanrud'),
(313, 22, 'دالاهو','Dalahu','Dalahu'),
(314, 22, 'روانسر','Ravansar','Ravansar'),
(315, 22, 'ثلاث باباجانی','Salas-e Babajani','Salas-e_Babajani'),
(316, 23, 'ياسوج','Yasuj','Yasuj'),
(317, 23, 'گچساران','Gachsaran','Gachsaran'),
(318, 23, 'دنا','Dana','Dana'),
(319, 23, 'کهگیلویه‎','Kohgiluyeh','Kohgiluyeh'),
(320, 23, 'لنده','Landeh','Landeh'),
(321, 23, 'بهمئی','Bahmai','Bahmai'),
(322, 23, 'باشت','Basht','Basht'),
(323, 23, 'بویراحمد','Boyer Ahmad','Boyer_Ahmad'),
(324, 23, 'چرام','Charam','Charam'),
(325, 24, 'گرگان','Gorgan','Gorgan'),
(326, 24, 'آق قلا','Aqqala','Aqqala'),
(327, 24, 'گنبد كاووس','Gonbad-e Qabus','Gonbad-e_Qabus'),
(328, 24, 'علی آباد','Aliabad','Aliabad'),
(329, 24, 'مينو دشت','Minudasht','Minudasht'),
(330, 24, 'تركمن','Torkaman','Torkaman'),
(331, 24, 'كردكوي','Kordkuy','Kordkuy'),
(332, 24, 'بندر گز','Bandar-e Gaz','Bandar-e_Gaz'),
(333, 24, 'كلاله','Kalaleh','Kalaleh'),
(334, 24, 'آزاد شهر','Azadshahr','Azadshahr'),
(335, 24, 'راميان','Ramian','Ramian'),
(336, 24, 'گالیکش‎','Galikash','Galikash'),
(337, 24, 'مراوه تپه','Maraveh Tappeh','Maraveh_Tappeh'),
(338, 24, 'گمیشان','Gomishan','Gomishan'),
(339, 25, 'رشت','Rasht','Rasht'),
(340, 25, 'لنگرود','Langarud','Langarud'),
(341, 25, 'رودسر','Rudsar','Rudsar'),
(342, 25, 'طوالش','Talesh','Talesh'),
(343, 25, 'آستارا','Astara','Astara'),
(344, 25, 'آستانه اشرفيه','Astaneh-ye Ashrafiyeh','Astaneh-ye_Ashrafiyeh'),
(345, 25, 'رودبار','Rudbar','Rudbar'),
(346, 25, 'فومن','Fuman','Fuman'),
(347, 25, 'صومعه سرا','Sowme-eh Sara','Sowme-eh_Sara'),
(348, 25, 'بندرانزلي','Bandar-e Anzali','Bandar-e_Anzali'),
(349, 25, 'رضوانشهر','Rezvanshahr','Rezvanshahr'),
(350, 25, 'ماسال','Masal','Masal'),
(351, 25, 'شفت','Shaft','Shaft'),
(352, 25, 'سياهكل','Siahkal','Siahkal'),
(353, 25, 'املش','Amlash','Amlash'),
(354, 25, 'لاهیجان','Lahijan','Lahijan'),
(355, 26, 'خرم آباد','Khorramabad','Khorramabad'),
(356, 26, 'دلفان','Delfan','Delfan'),
(357, 26, 'بروجرد','Borujerd','Borujerd'),
(358, 26, 'دورود','Dorud','Dorud'),
(359, 26, 'اليگودرز','Aligudarz','Aligudarz'),
(360, 26, 'ازنا','Azna','Azna'),
(361, 26, 'كوهدشت','Kuhdasht','Kuhdasht'),
(362, 26, 'سلسله','Selseleh','Selseleh'),
(363, 26, 'پلدختر','Pol-e Dokhtar','Pol-e_Dokhtar'),
(364, 26, 'دوره','Dowreh','Dowreh'),
(365, 26, 'رومشکان','Rumeshkhan','Rumeshkhan'),
(366, 27, 'ساري','Sari','Sari'),
(367, 27, 'آمل','Amol','Amol'),
(368, 27, 'بابل','Babol','Babol'),
(369, 27, 'بابلسر','Babolsar','Babolsar'),
(370, 27, 'بهشهر','Behshahr','Behshahr'),
(371, 27, 'تنكابن','Tonekabon','Tonekabon'),
(372, 27, 'جويبار','Juybar','Juybar'),
(373, 27, 'چالوس','Chalus','Chalus'),
(374, 27, 'رامسر','Ramsar','Ramsar'),
(375, 27, 'سواد كوه','Savadkuh','Savadkuh'),
(376, 27, 'قائم شهر','Qaem Shahr','Qaem_Shahr'),
(377, 27, 'نكا','Neka','Neka'),
(378, 27, 'نور','Nur','Nur'),
(379, 27, 'نوشهر','Nowshahr','Nowshahr'),
(380, 27, 'محمودآباد','Mahmudabad','Mahmudabad'),
(381, 27, 'فریدونکنار','Fereydunkenar','Fereydunke  nar'),
(382, 27, 'عباس آباد','Abbasabad','Abbasabad'),
(383, 27, 'گلوگاه','Galugah','Galugah'),
(384, 27, 'میاندورود','Miandorud','Miandorud'),
(385, 27, 'سیمرغ','Simorgh','Simorgh'),
(386, 27, 'کلاردشت','Kelardasht','Kelardasht'),
(387, 27, 'سوادکوه شمالی','Savadkooh Shomali','Savadkooh_Shomali'),
(388, 28, 'اراك','Arak','Arak'),
(389, 28, 'آشتيان','Ashtian','Ashtian'),
(390, 28, 'تفرش','Tafresh','Tafresh'),
(391, 28, 'خمين','Khomeyn','Khomeyn'),
(392, 28, 'دليجان','Delijan','Delijan'),
(393, 28, 'ساوه','Saveh','Saveh'),
(394, 28, 'زرندیه','Zarandieh','Zarandieh'),
(395, 28, 'محلات','Mahallat','Mahallat'),
(396, 28, 'شازند','Shazand','Shazand'),
(397, 28, 'فراهان','Farahan','Farahan'),
(398, 28, 'خنداب','Khondab','Khondab'),
(399, 28, 'کمیجان','Komijan','Komijan'),
(400, 29, 'بندرعباس','Bandar Abbas','Bandar_Abbas'),
(401, 29, 'قشم','Qeshm','Qeshm'),
(402, 29, 'بندر لنگه','Bandar Lengeh','Bandar_Lengeh'),
(403, 29, 'بستك','Bastak','Bastak'),
(404, 29, 'حاجی آباد هرمزگان','Hajjiabad Hormozgan','Hajjiabad_Hormozgan'),
(405, 29, 'رودان','Rudan','Rudan'),
(406, 29, 'ميناب','Minab','Minab'),
(407, 29, 'ابوموسي','Abumusa','Abumusa'),
(408, 29, 'جاسک','Jask','Jask'),
(409, 29, 'خمیر','Khamir','Khamir'),
(410, 29, 'پارسیان','Parsian','Parsian'),
(411, 29, 'بشاگرد','Bashagard','Bashagard'),
(412, 29, 'سیریک','Sirik','Sirik'),
(413, 29, 'حاجی آباد','Hajjiabad','Hajjiabad'),
(414, 30, 'همدان','Hamadan','Hamadan'),
(415, 30, 'ملاير','Malayer','Malayer'),
(416, 30, 'تويسركان','Tuyserkan','Tuyserkan'),
(417, 30, 'نهاوند','Nahavand','Nahavand'),
(418, 30, 'كبودر اهنگ','Kabudarahang','Kabudarahang'),
(419, 30, 'رزن','Razan','Razan'),
(420, 30, 'اسدآباد','Asadabad','Asadabad'),
(421, 30, 'بهار','Bahar','Bahar'),
(422, 30, 'فامنین','Famenin','Famenin'),
(423, 31, 'يزد','Yazd','Yazd'),
(424, 31, 'تفت','Taft','Taft'),
(425, 31, 'اردكان','Ardakan','Ardakan'),
(426, 31, 'ابركوه','Abarkuh','Abarkuh'),
(427, 31, 'ميبد','Meybod','Meybod'),
(428, 31, 'بافق','Bafq','Bafq'),
(429, 31, 'صدوق','Saduq','Saduq'),
(430, 31, 'مهریز','Mehriz','Mehriz'),
(431, 31, 'خاتم','Khatam','Khatam');
(432, 31, 'بهاباد','Behabad','Behabad'),

----------


## ofatemeh

با عرض سلام خدمت شما دوستان گرامی
من این تاپیک رو دانلود کردم:
"لیست استان ها و شهرستان های هر استان در قالب 2 عدد drop-down list که توسط جاوا اسکریپت با هم متصل شده اند.
لازم به ذکر است که لیست استان ها بر اساس آخرین تقسیمات کشوری می باشد (استان البرز و گلستان به همراه شهرستان های آنها، لحاظ شده اند).      "
، فوق العاده بود
فقط میشه کمکم کنید که چطور میتونم این دو برنامه رو توسط wamp و php myadmin طوری خوجی بگیرم که اسم شهر و استانها مشخص باشه و با عدد نشون نده؟؟
خیلی ممنونم

----------


## arash.marshall

دوستان کدی که جناب Jason.Bourne  قرار دادند ، وقتی داخل تگ فرم قرار میگیره از کار میفته
<form >
.
.
.
<select name="Ostan" id="ostan_id" onChange="city(this.value);">

</form>

وقتی خارج از تگ فرم باشه درست کار میکنه اما داخل تگ فرم از کار میفته ، لطفا کمکم کنید خیلی فوری بهش نیاز دارم.

سپاسگزارم

----------


## pary2017

سلام بچه ها  منم خودم لیستی از استانها وشهرها براتون جمع اوری کردم :قهقهه:  کافیست اینو  تو sql دیتابیس پیست کنید 

جواب میده :بامزه:  کافیست  , table شهر ها و استان خودتون حذف کنید این بزارین
شهرها :city

CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS `xxcity` (
  `xcityid` int(11) unsigned NOT NULL,
  `xprovinceid` int(11) unsigned NOT NULL,
  `xcityfa` varchar(256) NOT NULL,
  `xcityen` varchar(256) NOT NULL,
  `xcityns` varchar(256) NOT NULL,
  PRIMARY KEY (`xcityid`),
  KEY `xprovinceid` (`xprovinceid`)
) ENGINE=InnoDB DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8;

--
-- Dumping data for table `xxcity`
--

INSERT INTO `xxcity` (`xcityid`, `xprovinceid`, `xcityfa`, `xcityen`, `xcityns`) VALUES
(1, 1, 'اهر', 'Ahar', 'Ahar'),
(2, 1, 'عجبشير', 'Ajabshir', 'Ajabshir'),
(3, 1, 'آذر شهر', 'Azarshahr', 'Azarshahr'),
(4, 1, 'بناب', 'bonab', 'bonab'),
(5, 1, 'بستان آباد', 'Bostanabad', 'Bostanabad'),
(6, 1, 'چاراویماق', 'Charuymaq', 'Charuymaq'),
(7, 1, 'هشترود', 'Hashtrud', 'Hashtrud'),
(8, 1, 'هريس', 'Heris', 'Heris'),
(9, 1, 'جلفا', 'Jolfa', 'jolfa'),
(10, 1, 'كليبر', 'Kaleybar', 'Kaleybar'),
(11, 1, 'خداآفرین', 'Khoda Afarin', 'Khoda_Afarin'),
(12, 1, 'ملكان', 'Malekan', 'Malekan'),
(13, 1, 'مراغه', 'Maragheh', 'Maragheh'),
(14, 1, 'ميانه', 'Meyaneh', 'Meyaneh'),
(15, 1, 'مرند', 'Marand', 'marand'),
(16, 1, 'اسكو', 'Osku', 'Osku'),
(17, 1, 'سراب', 'Sarab', 'Sarab'),
(18, 1, 'شبستر', 'Shabestar', 'shabestar'),
(19, 1, 'تبريز', 'Tabriz', 'Tabriz'),
(20, 1, 'ورزقان', 'Varzaqan', 'Varzaqan'),
(21, 2, 'اروميه', 'Urmia', 'Urmia'),
(22, 2, 'نقده', 'Naqadeh', 'Naqadeh'),
(23, 2, 'ماكو', 'Maku', 'Maku'),
(24, 2, 'تكاب', 'Takab', 'Takab'),
(25, 2, 'خوي', 'Khoy', 'Khoy'),
(26, 2, 'مهاباد', 'Mahabad', 'Mahabad'),
(27, 2, 'سر دشت', 'Sardasht', 'Sardasht'),
(28, 2, 'چالدران', 'Chaldoran', 'Chaldoran'),
(29, 2, 'بوكان', 'Bukan', 'Bukan'),
(30, 2, 'مياندوآب', 'Miandoab', 'Miandoab'),
(31, 2, 'سلماس', 'Salmas', 'Salmas'),
(32, 2, 'شاهين دژ', 'Shahin Dezh', 'Shahin_Dezh'),
(33, 2, 'پيرانشهر', 'Piranshahr', 'Piranshahr'),
(34, 2, 'اشنويه', 'Oshnavieh', 'Oshnavieh'),
(35, 2, 'چایپاره', 'Chaypareh ', 'Chaypareh '),
(36, 2, 'پلدشت', 'Poldasht', 'Poldasht'),
(37, 2, 'شوط', 'Showt', 'Showt'),
(38, 3, 'اردبيل', 'Ardabil', 'Ardabil'),
(39, 3, 'سرعين', 'Sareyn', 'Sareyn'),
(40, 3, 'بيله سوار', 'Bileh Savar', 'Bileh_Savar'),
(41, 3, 'پارس آباد', 'Parsabad', 'Parsabad'),
(42, 3, 'خلخال', 'Khalkhal', 'Khalkhal'),
(43, 3, 'مشگين شهر', 'Meshgin Shahr', 'Meshgin_Shahr'),
(44, 3, 'نمين', 'Namin', 'Namin'),
(45, 3, 'نير', 'Nir', 'Nir'),
(46, 3, 'كوثر', 'Kowsar', 'Kowsar'),
(47, 3, 'گرمي', 'Germi', 'Germi'),
(48, 4, 'بوئین و میاندشت', 'Buin va Miandasht', 'Buin_va_Miandasht'),
(49, 4, 'مباركه', 'Mobarakeh', 'Mobarakeh'),
(50, 4, 'اردستان', 'Ardestan', 'Ardestan'),
(51, 4, 'خور و بیابانک', 'Khur and Biabanak', 'Khur_and_Biabanak'),
(52, 4, 'فلاورجان', 'Falavarjan', 'Falavarjan'),
(53, 4, 'فريدون شهر', 'Fereydunshahr', 'Fereydunshahr'),
(54, 4, 'كاشان', 'Kashan', 'Kashan'),
(55, 4, 'لنجان', 'Lenjan', 'Lenjan'),
(56, 4, 'گلپايگان', 'Golpayegan', 'Golpayegan'),
(57, 4, 'فريدن', 'Faridan', 'Faridan'),
(58, 4, 'نايين', 'Nain', 'Nain'),
(59, 4, 'اصفهان', 'Isfahan', 'Isfahan'),
(60, 4, 'نجف آباد', 'Najafabad', 'Najafabad'),
(61, 4, 'آران و بيدگل', 'Aran o Bidgol', 'Aran_o_Bidgol'),
(62, 4, 'چادگان', 'Chadegan', 'Chadegan'),
(63, 4, 'تیران و کرون', 'Tiran and Karvan', 'Tiran_and_Karvan'),
(64, 4, 'شهرضا', 'Shahreza', 'Shahreza'),
(65, 4, 'سميرم', 'Semirom', 'Semirom'),
(66, 4, 'خميني شهر', 'Khomeyni Shahr', 'Khomeyni Shahr'),
(67, 4, 'دهاقان', 'Dehaqan', 'Dehaqan'),
(68, 4, 'نطنز', 'Natanz', 'Natanz'),
(69, 4, 'برخوار', 'borkhar', 'borkhar'),
(70, 4, 'شاهین شهر و میمه', 'Shahin Shahr and Meymeh', 'Shahin_Shahr_and_Meymeh'),
(71, 4, 'خوانسار', 'Khvansar', 'Khvansar'),
(72, 6, 'ايلام', 'Ilam', 'Ilam'),
(73, 6, 'مهران', 'Mehran', 'Mehran'),
(74, 6, 'دهلران', 'Dehloran', 'Dehloran'),
(75, 6, 'آبدانان', 'Abdanan', 'Abdanan'),
(76, 6, 'چرداول', 'Chardaval', 'Chardaval'),
(77, 6, 'دره شهر', 'Darreh Shahr ', 'Darreh_Shahr '),
(78, 6, 'ايوان', 'Eyvan', 'Eyvan'),
(79, 6, 'بدره', 'Badreh', 'Badreh'),
(80, 6, 'سیروان', 'Sirvan', 'Sirvan'),
(81, 6, 'ملکشاهی', 'Malekshahi', 'Malekshahi'),
(82, 7, 'عسلویه', 'Asaluyeh', 'Asaluyeh'),
(83, 7, 'گناوه', 'Ganaveh', 'Ganaveh'),
(84, 7, 'دشتي', 'Dashti', 'Dashti'),
(85, 7, 'دشتستان', 'Dashtestan', 'Dashtestan'),
(86, 7, 'دير', 'Deyr', 'Deyr'),
(87, 7, 'بوشهر', 'Bushehr', 'Bushehr'),
(88, 7, 'كنگان', 'Kangan', 'Kangan'),
(89, 7, 'تنگستان', 'Tangestan', 'Tangestan'),
(90, 7, 'ديلم', 'Deylam', 'Deylam'),
(91, 7, 'جم', 'Jam', 'Jam'),
(92, 8, 'قرچك', 'Qarchak', 'Qarchak'),
(93, 8, 'پردیس', 'Pardis', 'Pardis'),
(94, 8, 'بهارستان', 'Baharestan', 'Baharestan'),
(95, 8, 'شمیرانات', 'Shemiran', 'Shemiran'),
(96, 8, 'رباط كريم', 'Robat Karim', 'Robat_Karim'),
(97, 8, 'فيروزكوه', 'ّFiruzkuh', 'ّFiruzkuh'),
(98, 8, 'تهران', 'Tehran', 'Tehran'),
(99, 8, 'ورامين', 'Varamin', 'Varamin'),
(100, 8, 'اسلامشهر', 'Eslamshahr ', 'Eslamshahr '),
(101, 8, 'ري', 'Ray', 'Ray'),
(102, 8, 'پاكدشت', 'Pakdasht', 'Pakdasht'),
(103, 8, 'پیشوا', 'Pishva', 'Pishva'),
(104, 8, 'قدس', 'Qods', 'Qods'),
(105, 8, 'ملارد', 'Malard', 'Malard'),
(106, 8, 'شهريار', 'Shahriar', 'Shahriar'),
(107, 8, 'دماوند', 'Damavand', 'Damavand'),
(108, 9, 'بن', 'Bon', 'Bon'),
(109, 9, 'سامان', 'Saman', 'Saman'),
(110, 9, 'کیار', 'Kiar', 'Kiar'),
(111, 9, 'بروجن', 'Borujen', 'Borujen'),
(112, 9, 'اردل', 'Ardal', 'Ardal'),
(113, 9, 'شهركرد', 'Shahrekord', 'Shahrekord'),
(114, 9, 'فارسان', 'Farsan', 'Farsan'),
(115, 9, 'کوهرنگ', 'Kuhrang', 'Kuhrang'),
(116, 9, 'لردگان', 'Lordegan', 'Lordegan'),
(117, 11, 'داورزن', 'Davarzan', 'Davarzan'),
(118, 11, 'كلات', 'Kalat', 'Kalat'),
(119, 11, 'بردسكن', 'Bardaskan', 'Bardaskan'),
(120, 11, 'مشهد', 'Mashhad', 'Mashhad'),
(121, 11, 'نيشابور', 'Nishapur', 'Nishapur'),
(122, 11, 'سبزوار', 'Sabzevar', 'Sabzevar'),
(123, 11, 'كاشمر', 'Kashmar', 'Kashmar'),
(124, 11, 'گناباد', 'Gonabad', 'Gonabad'),
(125, 11, 'تربت حيدريه', 'Torbat Heydarieh', 'Torbat_Heydarieh'),
(126, 11, 'خواف', 'Khvaf', 'Khvaf'),
(127, 11, 'تربت جام', 'Torbat Jam ', 'Torbat_Jam '),
(128, 11, 'تايباد', 'Taybad', 'Taybad'),
(129, 11, 'مه ولات', 'Mahvelat', 'Mahvelat'),
(130, 11, 'چناران', 'Chenaran', 'Chenaran'),
(131, 11, 'درگز', 'Dargaz', 'Dargaz'),
(132, 11, 'فیروزه', 'Firuzeh', 'Firuzeh'),
(133, 11, 'قوچان', 'Quchan', 'Quchan'),
(134, 11, 'سرخس', 'Sarakhs', 'Sarakhs'),
(135, 11, 'رشتخوار', 'Rashtkhvar', 'Rashtkhvar'),
(136, 11, 'بینالود', 'Binaloud', 'Binaloud'),
(137, 11, 'زاوه', 'Zaveh', 'Zaveh'),
(138, 11, 'جوین', 'Jowayin', 'Jowayin'),
(139, 11, 'بجستان', 'Bajestan', 'Bajestan'),
(140, 11, 'باخزر', 'Bakharz', 'Bakharz'),
(141, 11, 'فريمان', 'Fariman', 'Fariman'),
(142, 11, 'خلیل آباد', 'Khalilabad', 'Khalilabad'),
(143, 11, 'جغتای', 'Joghatai', 'Joghatai'),
(144, 11, 'خوشاب', 'Khoshab', 'Khoshab'),
(145, 10, 'زیرکوه', 'Zirkuh', 'Zirkuh'),
(146, 10, 'خوسف', 'Khusf', 'Khusf'),
(147, 10, 'درمیان', 'Darmian', 'Darmian'),
(148, 10, 'قائنات', 'Qaen', 'Qaen'),
(149, 10, 'بشرویه', 'Boshruyeh', 'Boshruyeh'),
(150, 10, 'فردوس', 'Ferdows', 'Ferdows'),
(151, 10, 'بيرجند', 'Birjand', 'Birjand'),
(152, 10, 'نهبندان', 'Nehbandan', 'Nehbandan'),
(153, 10, 'سربيشه', 'Sarbisheh', 'Sarbisheh'),
(154, 10, 'سرایان', 'Sarayan', 'Sarayan'),
(155, 11, 'طبس', 'Tabas', 'Tabas'),
(156, 12, 'بجنورد', 'Bojnord', 'Bojnord'),
(157, 12, 'راز و جرگلان', 'Raz and Jargalan', 'Raz_and_Jargalan'),
(158, 12, 'اسفراين', 'Esfarayen', 'Esfarayen'),
(159, 12, 'جاجرم', 'Jajrom ', 'Jajrom '),
(160, 12, 'شيروان', 'Shirvan', 'Shirvan'),
(161, 12, 'مانه و سملقان', 'Maneh and Samalqan ', 'Maneh_and_Samalqan '),
(162, 12, 'گرمه', 'Garmeh', 'Garmeh'),
(163, 12, 'فاروج', 'Faruj', 'Faruj'),
(164, 13, 'کارون', 'Karun', 'Karun'),
(165, 13, 'حمیدیه', 'Hamidiyeh', 'Hamidiyeh'),
(166, 13, 'آغاجری', 'Aghajari', 'Aghajari'),
(167, 13, 'شوشتر', 'Shushtar', 'Shushtar'),
(168, 13, 'دشت آزادگان', 'Dasht-e Azadegan', 'Dasht-e_Azadegan'),
(169, 13, 'اميديه', 'Omidiyeh', 'Omidiyeh'),
(170, 13, 'گتوند', 'Gotvand', 'Gotvand'),
(171, 13, 'شادگان', 'Shadegan', 'Shadegan'),
(172, 13, 'دزفول', 'Dezful', 'Dezful'),
(173, 13, 'رامشیر', 'Ramshir', 'Ramshir'),
(174, 13, 'بهبهان', 'Behbahan', 'Behbahan'),
(175, 13, 'باوی', 'Bavi', 'Bavi'),
(176, 13, 'انديمشك', 'Andimeshk', 'Andimeshk'),
(177, 13, 'اهواز', 'Ahvaz', 'Ahvaz'),
(178, 13, 'اندیکا', 'Andika', 'Andika'),
(179, 13, 'شوش', 'Shush', 'Shush'),
(180, 13, 'آبادان', 'Abadan', 'Abadan'),
(181, 13, 'هنديجان', 'Hendijan', 'Hendijan'),
(182, 13, 'خرمشهر', 'Khorramshahr', 'Khorramshahr'),
(183, 13, 'مسجد سليمان', 'Masjed Soleyman', 'Masjed_Soleyman'),
(184, 13, 'ايذه', 'Izeh', 'Izeh'),
(185, 13, 'رامهرمز', 'Ramhormoz', 'Ramhormoz'),
(186, 13, 'باغ ملك', 'Bagh Malek', 'Bagh_Malek'),
(187, 13, 'هفتکل', 'Haftkel', 'Haftkel'),
(188, 13, 'هويزه', 'Hoveyzeh', 'Hoveyzeh'),
(189, 13, 'ماهشهر', 'Mahshahr', 'Mahshahr'),
(190, 13, 'لالي', 'Lali', 'Lali'),
(191, 14, 'زنجان', 'Zanjan', 'Zanjan'),
(192, 14, 'ابهر', 'Abhar', 'Abhar'),
(193, 14, 'خدابنده', 'Khodabandeh', 'Khodabandeh'),
(194, 14, 'ماهنشان', 'Mahneshan', 'Mahneshan'),
(195, 14, 'خرمدره', 'Khorramdarreh', 'Khorramdarreh'),
(196, 14, 'ايجرود', 'Ijrud', 'Ijrud'),
(197, 14, 'طارم', 'Tarom', 'Tarom'),
(198, 14, 'سلطانیه', 'Soltaniyeh', 'Soltaniyeh'),
(199, 15, 'سمنان', 'Semnan', 'Semnan'),
(200, 15, 'شاهرود', 'Shahrud', 'Shahrud'),
(201, 15, 'گرمسار', 'Garmsar', 'Garmsar'),
(202, 15, 'سرخه', 'Sorkheh', 'Sorkheh'),
(203, 15, 'دامغان', 'Damghan', 'Damghan'),
(204, 15, 'آرادان', 'Aradan', 'Aradan'),
(205, 15, 'مهدی شهر', 'Mehdishahr', 'Mehdishahr'),
(206, 15, 'میامی', 'Meyami', 'Meyami'),
(207, 16, 'زاهدان', 'Zahedan', 'Zahedan'),
(208, 16, 'بمپور', 'Bampur', 'Bampur'),
(209, 16, 'چابهار', 'Chabahar', 'Chabahar'),
(210, 16, 'خاش', 'Khash', 'Khash'),
(211, 16, 'سراوان', 'Saravan', 'Saravan'),
(212, 16, 'زابل', 'Zabol', 'Zabol'),
(213, 16, 'سرباز', 'Sarbaz', 'Sarbaz'),
(214, 16, 'قصر قند', 'Qasr-e Qand', 'Qasr-e_Qand'),
(215, 16, 'نيكشهر', 'Nik Shahr', 'Nik_Shahr'),
(216, 16, 'کنارک', 'Konarak', 'Konarak'),
(217, 16, 'ايرانشهر', 'Iranshahr', 'Iranshahr'),
(218, 16, 'زهک', 'Zehak', 'Zehak'),
(219, 16, 'سیب و سوران', 'Sib and Suran', 'Sib_and_Suran'),
(220, 16, 'ميرجاوه', 'Mirjaveh', 'Mirjaveh'),
(221, 16, 'دلگان', 'Dalgan', 'Dalgan'),
(222, 16, 'هیرمند', 'Hirmand', 'Hirmand'),
(223, 16, 'مهرستان', 'Mehrestan', 'Mehrestan'),
(224, 16, 'فنوج', 'Fanuj', 'Fanuj'),
(225, 16, 'هامون', 'Hamoun', 'Hamoun'),
(226, 16, 'نیمروز', 'Nimrouz', 'Nimrouz'),
(227, 17, 'شيراز', 'Shiraz', 'Shiraz'),
(228, 17, 'اقليد', 'Eqlid', 'Eqlid'),
(229, 17, 'داراب', 'Darab', 'Darab'),
(230, 17, 'فسا', 'Fasa', 'Fasa'),
(231, 17, 'مرودشت', 'Marvdasht', 'Marvdasht'),
(232, 17, 'خرم بيد', 'Khorrambid', 'Khorrambid'),
(233, 17, 'آباده', 'Abadeh', 'Abadeh'),
(234, 17, 'كازرون', 'Kazerun', 'Kazerun'),
(235, 17, 'گراش', 'Gerash', 'Gerash'),
(236, 17, 'ممسني', 'Mamasani', 'Mamasani'),
(237, 17, 'سپيدان', 'Sepidan', 'Sepidan'),
(238, 17, 'لارستان', 'Larestan', 'Larestan'),
(239, 17, 'فيروز آباد', 'Firuzabad', 'Firuzabad'),
(240, 17, 'جهرم', 'Jahrom', 'Jahrom'),
(241, 17, 'ني ريز', 'Neyriz', 'Neyriz'),
(242, 17, 'استهبان', 'Estahban', 'Estahban'),
(243, 17, 'لامرد', 'Lamerd', 'Lamerd'),
(244, 17, 'مهر', 'Mohr', 'Mohr'),
(245, 17, 'پاسارگاد', 'Pasargad', 'Pasargad'),
(246, 17, 'ارسنجان', 'Arsanjan', 'Arsanjan'),
(247, 17, 'قيروكارزين', 'Qir and Karzin', 'Qir_and_Karzin'),
(248, 17, 'رستم', 'Rostam', 'Rostam'),
(249, 17, 'فراشبند', 'Farashband', 'Farashband'),
(250, 17, 'سروستان', 'Sarvestan', 'Sarvestan'),
(251, 17, 'زرین دشت', 'Zarrin Dasht', 'Zarrin_Dasht'),
(252, 17, 'کوار', 'Kavar', 'Kavar'),
(253, 17, 'بوانات', 'Bavanat', 'Bavanat'),
(254, 17, 'خرامه', 'Kharameh', 'Kharameh'),
(255, 17, 'خنج', 'Khonj', 'Khonj'),
(256, 18, 'قزوين', 'Qazvin', 'Qazvin'),
(257, 18, 'تاكستان', 'Takestan', 'Takestan'),
(258, 18, 'آبيك', 'Abyek', 'Abyek'),
(259, 18, 'بوئين زهرا', 'Buin Zahra', 'Buin_Zahra'),
(260, 18, 'البرز', 'Alborz', 'Alborz'),
(261, 18, 'آوج', 'Avaj', 'Avaj'),
(262, 19, 'قم', 'Qom', 'Qom'),
(263, 5, 'طالقان', 'Taleqan', 'Taleqan'),
(264, 5, 'اشتهارد', 'Eshtehard', 'Eshtehard'),
(265, 5, 'كرج', 'Karaj', 'Karaj'),
(266, 5, 'نظر آباد', 'Nazarabad', 'Nazarabad'),
(267, 5, 'ساوجبلاغ‎', 'Savojbolagh', 'Savojbolagh'),
(268, 5, 'فردیس', 'Fardis', 'Fardis'),
(269, 20, 'سنندج', 'Sanandaj', 'Sanandaj'),
(270, 20, 'ديواندره', 'Divandarreh', 'Divandarreh'),
(271, 20, 'بانه', 'Baneh', 'Baneh'),
(272, 20, 'بيجار', 'Bijar', 'Bijar'),
(273, 20, 'سقز', 'Saqqez', 'Saqqez'),
(274, 20, 'كامياران', 'Kamyaran', 'Kamyaran'),
(275, 20, 'قروه', 'Qorveh', 'Qorveh'),
(276, 20, 'مريوان', 'Marivan', 'Marivan'),
(277, 20, 'سروآباد‎', 'Sarvabad', 'Sarvabad'),
(278, 20, 'دهگلان‎', 'Dehgolan', 'Dehgolan'),
(279, 21, 'كرمان', 'Kerman', 'Kerman'),
(280, 21, 'راور', 'Ravar', 'Ravar'),
(281, 21, 'شهر بابک', 'Shahr-e Babak', 'Shahr-e_Babak'),
(282, 21, 'انار', 'Anar', 'Anar'),
(283, 21, 'کوهبنان', 'Kuhbanan', 'Kuhbanan'),
(284, 21, 'رفسنجان', 'Rafsanjan', 'Rafsanjan'),
(285, 21, 'سيرجان', 'Sirjan', 'Sirjan'),
(286, 21, 'كهنوج', 'Kahnuj', 'Kahnuj'),
(287, 21, 'زرند', 'Zarand', 'Zarand'),
(288, 21, 'ریگان', 'Rigan', 'Rigan'),
(289, 21, 'بم', 'Bam', 'Bam'),
(290, 21, 'جيرفت', 'Jiroft', 'Jiroft'),
(291, 21, 'عنبرآباد', 'Anbarabad', 'Anbarabad'),
(292, 21, 'بافت', 'Baft', 'Baft'),
(293, 21, 'ارزوئيه', 'Arzuiyeh', 'Arzuiyeh'),
(294, 21, 'بردسیر', 'Bardsir', 'Bardsir'),
(295, 21, 'فهرج', 'Fahraj', 'Fahraj'),
(296, 21, 'فاریاب', 'Faryab', 'Faryab'),
(297, 21, 'منوجان', 'Manujan', 'Manujan'),
(298, 21, 'نرماشیر', 'Narmashir', 'Narmashir'),
(299, 21, 'قلعه گنج', 'Qaleh Ganj', 'Qaleh_Ganj'),
(300, 21, 'رابر', 'Rabor', 'Rabor'),
(301, 21, 'رودبار جنوب', 'Rudbar-e Jonubi', 'Rudbar-e_Jonubi'),
(302, 22, 'كرمانشاه', 'Kermanshah', 'Kermanshah'),
(303, 22, 'اسلام آباد غرب', 'Eslamabad-e Gharb', 'Eslamabad-e_Gharb'),
(304, 22, 'سر پل ذهاب', 'Sarpol-e Zahab', 'Sarpol-e_Zahab'),
(305, 22, 'كنگاور', 'Kangavar', 'Kangavar'),
(306, 22, 'سنقر', 'Sonqor', 'Sonqor'),
(307, 22, 'قصر شيرين', 'Qasr-e Shirin', 'Qasr-e_Shirin'),
(308, 22, 'گيلان غرب', 'Gilan-e Gharb', 'Gilan-e_Gharb'),
(309, 22, 'هرسين', 'Harsin', 'Harsin'),
(310, 22, 'صحنه', 'Sahneh', 'Sahneh'),
(311, 22, 'پاوه', 'Paveh', 'Paveh'),
(312, 22, 'جوانرود', 'Javanrud', 'Javanrud'),
(313, 22, 'دالاهو', 'Dalahu', 'Dalahu'),
(314, 22, 'روانسر', 'Ravansar', 'Ravansar'),
(315, 22, 'ثلاث باباجانی', 'Salas-e Babajani', 'Salas-e_Babajani'),
(316, 23, 'ياسوج', 'Yasuj', 'Yasuj'),
(317, 23, 'گچساران', 'Gachsaran', 'Gachsaran'),
(318, 23, 'دنا', 'Dana', 'Dana'),
(319, 23, 'کهگیلویه‎', 'Kohgiluyeh', 'Kohgiluyeh'),
(320, 23, 'لنده', 'Landeh', 'Landeh'),
(321, 23, 'بهمئی', 'Bahmai', 'Bahmai'),
(322, 23, 'باشت', 'Basht', 'Basht'),
(323, 23, 'بویراحمد', 'Boyer Ahmad', 'Boyer_Ahmad'),
(324, 23, 'چرام', 'Charam', 'Charam'),
(325, 24, 'گرگان', 'Gorgan', 'Gorgan'),
(326, 24, 'آق قلا', 'Aqqala', 'Aqqala'),
(327, 24, 'گنبد كاووس', 'Gonbad-e Qabus', 'Gonbad-e_Qabus'),
(328, 24, 'علی آباد', 'Aliabad', 'Aliabad'),
(329, 24, 'مينو دشت', 'Minudasht', 'Minudasht'),
(330, 24, 'تركمن', 'Torkaman', 'Torkaman'),
(331, 24, 'كردكوي', 'Kordkuy', 'Kordkuy'),
(332, 24, 'بندر گز', 'Bandar-e Gaz', 'Bandar-e_Gaz'),
(333, 24, 'كلاله', 'Kalaleh', 'Kalaleh'),
(334, 24, 'آزاد شهر', 'Azadshahr', 'Azadshahr'),
(335, 24, 'راميان', 'Ramian', 'Ramian'),
(336, 24, 'گالیکش‎', 'Galikash', 'Galikash'),
(337, 24, 'مراوه تپه', 'Maraveh Tappeh', 'Maraveh_Tappeh'),
(338, 24, 'گمیشان', 'Gomishan', 'Gomishan'),
(339, 25, 'رشت', 'Rasht', 'Rasht'),
(340, 25, 'لنگرود', 'Langarud', 'Langarud'),
(341, 25, 'رودسر', 'Rudsar', 'Rudsar'),
(342, 25, 'طوالش', 'Talesh', 'Talesh'),
(343, 25, 'آستارا', 'Astara', 'Astara'),
(344, 25, 'آستانه اشرفيه', 'Astaneh-ye Ashrafiyeh', 'Astaneh-ye_Ashrafiyeh'),
(345, 25, 'رودبار', 'Rudbar', 'Rudbar'),
(346, 25, 'فومن', 'Fuman', 'Fuman'),
(347, 25, 'صومعه سرا', 'Sowme-eh Sara', 'Sowme-eh_Sara'),
(348, 25, 'بندرانزلي', 'Bandar-e Anzali', 'Bandar-e_Anzali'),
(349, 25, 'رضوانشهر', 'Rezvanshahr', 'Rezvanshahr'),
(350, 25, 'ماسال', 'Masal', 'Masal'),
(351, 25, 'شفت', 'Shaft', 'Shaft'),
(352, 25, 'سياهكل', 'Siahkal', 'Siahkal'),
(353, 25, 'املش', 'Amlash', 'Amlash'),
(354, 25, 'لاهیجان', 'Lahijan', 'Lahijan'),
(355, 26, 'خرم آباد', 'Khorramabad', 'Khorramabad'),
(356, 26, 'دلفان', 'Delfan', 'Delfan'),
(357, 26, 'بروجرد', 'Borujerd', 'Borujerd'),
(358, 26, 'دورود', 'Dorud', 'Dorud'),
(359, 26, 'اليگودرز', 'Aligudarz', 'Aligudarz'),
(360, 26, 'ازنا', 'Azna', 'Azna'),
(361, 26, 'كوهدشت', 'Kuhdasht', 'Kuhdasht'),
(362, 26, 'سلسله', 'Selseleh', 'Selseleh'),
(363, 26, 'پلدختر', 'Pol-e Dokhtar', 'Pol-e_Dokhtar'),
(364, 26, 'دوره', 'Dowreh', 'Dowreh'),
(365, 26, 'رومشکان', 'Rumeshkhan', 'Rumeshkhan'),
(366, 27, 'ساري', 'Sari', 'Sari'),
(367, 27, 'آمل', 'Amol', 'Amol'),
(368, 27, 'بابل', 'Babol', 'Babol'),
(369, 27, 'بابلسر', 'Babolsar', 'Babolsar'),
(370, 27, 'بهشهر', 'Behshahr', 'Behshahr'),
(371, 27, 'تنكابن', 'Tonekabon', 'Tonekabon'),
(372, 27, 'جويبار', 'Juybar', 'Juybar'),
(373, 27, 'چالوس', 'Chalus', 'Chalus'),
(374, 27, 'رامسر', 'Ramsar', 'Ramsar'),
(375, 27, 'سواد كوه', 'Savadkuh', 'Savadkuh'),
(376, 27, 'قائم شهر', 'Qaem Shahr', 'Qaem_Shahr'),
(377, 27, 'نكا', 'Neka', 'Neka'),
(378, 27, 'نور', 'Nur', 'Nur'),
(379, 27, 'نوشهر', 'Nowshahr', 'Nowshahr'),
(380, 27, 'محمودآباد', 'Mahmudabad', 'Mahmudabad'),
(381, 27, 'فریدونکنار', 'Fereydunkenar', 'Fereydunke  nar'),
(382, 27, 'عباس آباد', 'Abbasabad', 'Abbasabad'),
(383, 27, 'گلوگاه', 'Galugah', 'Galugah'),
(384, 27, 'میاندورود', 'Miandorud', 'Miandorud'),
(385, 27, 'سیمرغ', 'Simorgh', 'Simorgh'),
(386, 27, 'کلاردشت', 'Kelardasht', 'Kelardasht'),
(387, 27, 'سوادکوه شمالی', 'Savadkooh Shomali', 'Savadkooh_Shomali'),
(388, 28, 'اراك', 'Arak', 'Arak'),
(389, 28, 'آشتيان', 'Ashtian', 'Ashtian'),
(390, 28, 'تفرش', 'Tafresh', 'Tafresh'),
(391, 28, 'خمين', 'Khomeyn', 'Khomeyn'),
(392, 28, 'دليجان', 'Delijan', 'Delijan'),
(393, 28, 'ساوه', 'Saveh', 'Saveh'),
(394, 28, 'زرندیه', 'Zarandieh', 'Zarandieh'),
(395, 28, 'محلات', 'Mahallat', 'Mahallat'),
(396, 28, 'شازند', 'Shazand', 'Shazand'),
(397, 28, 'فراهان', 'Farahan', 'Farahan'),
(398, 28, 'خنداب', 'Khondab', 'Khondab'),
(399, 28, 'کمیجان', 'Komijan', 'Komijan'),
(400, 29, 'بندرعباس', 'Bandar Abbas', 'Bandar_Abbas'),
(401, 29, 'قشم', 'Qeshm', 'Qeshm'),
(402, 29, 'بندر لنگه', 'Bandar Lengeh', 'Bandar_Lengeh'),
(403, 29, 'بستك', 'Bastak', 'Bastak'),
(404, 29, 'حاجی آباد هرمزگان', 'Hajjiabad Hormozgan', 'Hajjiabad_Hormozgan'),
(405, 29, 'رودان', 'Rudan', 'Rudan'),
(406, 29, 'ميناب', 'Minab', 'Minab'),
(407, 29, 'ابوموسي', 'Abumusa', 'Abumusa'),
(408, 29, 'جاسک', 'Jask', 'Jask'),
(409, 29, 'خمیر', 'Khamir', 'Khamir'),
(410, 29, 'پارسیان', 'Parsian', 'Parsian'),
(411, 29, 'بشاگرد', 'Bashagard', 'Bashagard'),
(412, 29, 'سیریک', 'Sirik', 'Sirik'),
(413, 29, 'حاجی آباد', 'Hajjiabad', 'Hajjiabad'),
(414, 30, 'همدان', 'Hamadan', 'Hamadan'),
(415, 30, 'ملاير', 'Malayer', 'Malayer'),
(416, 30, 'تويسركان', 'Tuyserkan', 'Tuyserkan'),
(417, 30, 'نهاوند', 'Nahavand', 'Nahavand'),
(418, 30, 'كبودر اهنگ', 'Kabudarahang', 'Kabudarahang'),
(419, 30, 'رزن', 'Razan', 'Razan'),
(420, 30, 'اسدآباد', 'Asadabad', 'Asadabad'),
(421, 30, 'بهار', 'Bahar', 'Bahar'),
(422, 30, 'فامنین', 'Famenin', 'Famenin'),
(423, 31, 'يزد', 'Yazd', 'Yazd'),
(424, 31, 'تفت', 'Taft', 'Taft'),
(425, 31, 'اردكان', 'Ardakan', 'Ardakan'),
(426, 31, 'ابركوه', 'Abarkuh', 'Abarkuh'),
(427, 31, 'ميبد', 'Meybod', 'Meybod'),
(428, 31, 'بافق', 'Bafq', 'Bafq'),
(429, 31, 'صدوق', 'Saduq', 'Saduq'),
(430, 31, 'مهریز', 'Mehriz', 'Mehriz'),
(431, 31, 'خاتم', 'Khatam', 'Khatam');

استانها:province


CREATE TABLE IF NOT EXISTS `xxprovince` (
  `xprovinceid` int(11) NOT NULL AUTO_INCREMENT,
  `xprovincefa` varchar(64) CHARACTER SET utf8 COLLATE utf8_persian_ci NOT NULL DEFAULT '',
  `xprovinceen` varchar(64) CHARACTER SET utf8 COLLATE utf8_persian_ci NOT NULL DEFAULT '',
  `xprovincelink` varchar(64) CHARACTER SET utf8 COLLATE utf8_persian_ci NOT NULL DEFAULT '',
  `xprovincerank` int(11) NOT NULL,
  PRIMARY KEY (`xprovinceid`)
) ENGINE=InnoDB  DEFAULT CHARSET=utf8 COLLATE=utf8_unicode_ci AUTO_INCREMENT=32 ;

--
-- Dumping data for table `xxprovince`
--

INSERT INTO `xxprovince` (`xprovinceid`, `xprovincefa`, `xprovinceen`, `xprovincelink`, `xprovincerank`) VALUES
(1, 'استان آذربایجان شرقی', 'Eastern Azarbayjan Province', 'Eastern_Azarbayjan_Province', 0),
(2, 'استان آذربایجان غربی', 'Western Azarbayjan Province', 'Western_Azarbayjan_Province', 0),
(3, 'استان اردبیل', 'Ardebil Province', 'Ardebil_Province', 0),
(4, 'استان اصفهان', 'Isfahan Province', 'Isfahan_Province', 0),
(5, 'استان البرز', 'Alborz Province', 'Alborz_Province', 0),
(6, 'استان ایلام', 'Ilam Province', 'Ilam_Province', 0),
(7, 'استان بوشهر', 'Bousher Province', 'Bousher_Province', 0),
(8, 'استان تهران', 'Tehran Province', 'Tehran_Province', 0),
(9, 'استان چهارمحال و بختیاری', 'Chahar Mahal o Bakhtiari Province', 'Chahar_Mahal_o_Bakhtiari_Province', 0),
(10, 'استان خراسان جنوبی', 'Khorasan Jonoubi Province', 'Khorasan_Jonoubi_Province', 0),
(11, 'استان خراسان رضوی', 'Khorasan Razavi Province', 'Khorasan_Razavi_Province', 0),
(12, 'استان خراسان شمالی', 'Khorasan Shomali Province', 'Khorasan_Shomali_Province', 0),
(13, 'استان خوزستان', 'Khouzestan Province', 'Khouzestan_Province', 0),
(14, 'استان زنجان', 'Zanjan Province', 'Zanjan_Province', 0),
(15, 'استان سمنان', 'Semnan Province', 'Semnan_Province', 0),
(16, 'استان سیستان و بلوچستان', 'Sistan O Balouchestan Province', 'Sistan_O_Balouchestan_Province', 0),
(17, 'استان فارس', 'Fars Province', 'Fars_Province', 0),
(18, 'استان قزوین', 'Qazvin Province', 'Qazvin_Province', 0),
(19, 'استان قم', 'Qom Province', 'Qom_Province', 0),
(20, 'استان کردستان', 'Kordestan Province', 'Kordestan_Province', 0),
(21, 'استان کرمان', 'Kerman Province', 'Kerman_Province', 0),
(22, 'استان کرمانشاه', 'Kermanshah Province', 'Kermanshah_Province', 0),
(23, 'استان کهکیلویه و بویراحمد', 'Kohkiloyeh va Bouyerahmad Province', 'Kohkiloyeh_va_Bouyerahmad_Province', 0),
(24, 'استان گلستان', 'Golestan Province', 'Golestan_Province', 0),
(25, 'استان گیلان', 'Gilan Province', 'Gilan_Province', 0),
(26, 'استان لرستان', 'Lorestan Province', 'Lorestan_Province', 0),
(27, 'استان مازندران', 'Mazandaran Province', 'Mazandaran_Province', 0),
(28, 'استان مرکزی', 'Markazi Province', 'Markazi_Province', 0),
(29, 'استان هرمزگان', 'Hormozgan_ rovince', 'Hormozgan_Province', 0),
(30, 'استان همدان', 'Hamedan Province', 'Hamedan_Province', 0),
(31, 'استان یزد', 'Yazd Province', 'Yazd_Province', 0);
 :متفکر:  :تشویق:  بدرد بخوره ههههههههههههو را

----------


## ali.b.y

سلام.
بانک اسامی استان های ایران به همراه شهرستان های آنها برای مای سی کو ال my sql
تعداد استان ها: 31
تعداد شهرستان ها : 431
تعداد جداول : 2 جدول - جدول استان ها - جدول شهرستان ها

یک ستون کد استان - یک ستون نام استان به فارسی - یک ستون نام استان به لاتین - یک ستون مشخص کننده ی مرکز استان
جدول شهرستان ها نیز به همان شکل

توجه: جدول شهرستان ها دارای کلید خارجی به جدول استان ها می باشد طبیعتا باید از موتور یا انجین InnoDB استفاده کنید
فایل متنی حاوی کوئری ساخت جداول نیز ضمیمه ی فایل هست تا اگر نیاز بود با سلیقه ی خودتان جداول را تغییر دهید

با تشکر

Cities of Iran.zip

----------


## mhf693

.سلام به همه 
طبس جزو خراسان جنوبی هست . اما تو اغلب لیست هایی که دوستان گذاشتن جزو خراسان رضوی گذاشتن.

----------


## elnazkhazaei

*خدمات مجالس تشریفات مجالس پازل*خدمات  مجالس به خدماتی گفته میشود که توسط یک موسسه خدماتی در راستای اجرای  مجالس عروسی , جشن , سمینار , کنفرانس , تولد , همایش , نامزدی , و دیگر  مراسمات ارائه میگردد . در ادامه به برخی از خدمات عروسی اشاره ای میکنیم .  اجاره باغ عروسی , اجاره سالن , اجاره سالن اجتماعات , گل ارایی مراسم , موزیک , دی جی , فیلم بردار , مهماندار , کترینگ , شمع ارایی , دیزاین سالن , چیدمان باغ , برگزاری جشن تولد , و دیگر خدمات مجالس توسط موسسه ارائه میگردد.

----------


## m3343kh

سلام 
چطور فایل ضمیمه را دانلود کنم؟

----------


## pepsiphone

https://github.com/hosseinmousavi/Ir...itiesInEnglish

----------

